# Federal Medical and Dental College Islamabad



## red rose

if anybody have any news about the admissions in fmdc and its entry test and its criteria for admission in m.b.b.s and b.d.s ,, then plz tell it to me.
i have got 993 marks in f.sc. this year and i n 1947 ajk refugee too. #sad but my aggregate was 72% only.#sad


----------



## Picoseconds

I don't think they're starting admissions this year. I asked somebody who works there and he said that there are too many administrative issues and problems with the PMDC so the chances of the first batch starting this year are pretty slim.


----------



## red rose

that means i ve to wait for a whole year.....


----------



## pkfatima1992

I agree with the statement above that there are too many administrative issues involved in start of FMDC ...


----------



## Justina12

wohooo, got in FJMC!!!


----------



## pkfatima1992

As the rumour goes, Federal Medical and Dental College will now work under the National Institute of Health (and not Pakistan Institute of Medical Sciences). For this purpose, a 4-storey building has been obtained at the NIH premises ... However, the administrative issues persist and it is uncertain when the FMDC will be launched ...


----------



## WajeehBJ

Federal Medical And Dental College is starting from this year. It has been shifted under NIH. Kindly read yesterday's newspapers. Applications will be submitted till 15th of december and entry test would be on 1st of january.


----------



## red rose

WajeehBJ said:


> Federal Medical And Dental College is starting from this year. It has been shifted under NIH. Kindly read yesterday's newspapers. Applications will be submitted till 15th of december and entry test would be on 1st of january.


i ve studied all the newspaperz and it only says that it is going to open... but nothing else.


----------



## red rose

can u tell me which newspaper. plz?


----------



## red rose

wajeeh i know u r online. plz tell me?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

red rose said:


> can u tell me which newspaper. plz?


red rose! here is your required info;

admissions open in Federal medical college | bise Inter part i result 2011| CAP result 2011-2012 | Pakistan Education


----------



## zack999

WajeehBJ said:


> Federal Medical And Dental College is starting from this year. It has been shifted under NIH. Kindly read yesterday's newspapers. Applications will be submitted till 15th of december and entry test would be on 1st of january.


which newspaper are you talking about?


----------



## WajeehBJ

zack999 said:


> which newspaper are you talking about?


Jhang. todays newspaper.


----------



## docbalti

i guess there r reservd seats for AJK n depends upon the over all merit list of AJK . but with 72 percent aggregate u wont get admission on open merit in any med college ...


----------



## red rose

docbalti said:


> i guess there r reservd seats for AJK n depends upon the over all merit list of AJK . but with 72 percent aggregate u wont get admission on open merit in any med college ...


yes i know and i didnt get my way to punjab medical colleges. but here the situation is totally different bcoz there is no concern of UHS entry test,,, and nts is going to rule. so, i m hopefull that merit will be made by giving prefence to f.sc.


----------



## nams2050

can any1 plz tell about that is ths fmdc is only for islamabad students and is punjab domicile have reserved seats or is on open merit?????


----------



## nams2050

and what abt the information how can we get that???


----------



## red rose

*fmdc*

there is nothing for refugees,,,,,, i m hating this..........
thats not fair..... my last hope died...


----------



## zack999

when does it start giving out the forms?


----------



## yousaf465

Their ad is in dawn of 4/12/2011 sunday


----------



## aimen

any one have info about nts test......?


----------



## yousaf465

aimen said:


> any one have info about nts test......?


I think it's similar to Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nayhan Medical College's entry test


----------



## aimen

is it similar to uhs entry test?


----------



## red rose

i ve heard that the test will be of nat type, containing 100 m.c.q.s from 4 subjects.
of 100 marks with no negative marking like tests for sindh medical colgs.

is it true??


----------



## pkfatima1992

When will we see the seats break up?


----------



## pkfatima1992

Last time I checked, the prospectus was ready to be printed, however, very limited information is available on NTS website


----------



## pkfatima1992

red rose said:


> i ve heard that the test will be of nat type, containing 100 m.c.q.s from 4 subjects.
> of 100 marks with no negative marking like tests for sindh medical colgs.
> 
> is it true??


Physics, Chemistry and Biology have 30% marks each while English has 10% marks.... Unconfirmed news

Regarding negative marking .. I think it would be best to check with NTS office


----------



## fairy queen

yr i got 894 in fsc....n aggregate ws 80.10....is their any chance for fmdc....test easy hta hai ya stupid ya difficult...??


----------



## WajeehBJ

hey everyone, any guesses how many students are going to be there in federal medical college's entry test?


----------



## MissSI

what's the tuition fee for this school?


----------



## fairy queen

any one knws abt its fee structure?????i dnt knw...i have to get admsn in this klg.....do suggest me what i have to do...


----------



## WajeehBJ

About the tuition fees friends, I am sure it is going to be higher than punjab medical colleges, however, not much high, as the college lies under federal government and so this makes the institute a public sector institute that would supposedly not be expensive.


----------



## MissSI

okay so i called them up and they said how the tuition fee is Rs. 20,000. HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE ?! i think i misheard him or something :S anyone know anything about this?


----------



## adilshaikh348

I've submitted the application form of FMDC, test will be conducted on 1st January 2012 by NTS.


----------



## Dea khan

Helo everyone,can any one of u guide me please that vot we shud f0cus 0n 4 preparing nts tst of fmdc...specialy for physics,chemistry.should i stick 2 my fsc buks or go 4 some aditi0nl info 4rm sat sbjctz??? Help vd b apreciated:-D


----------



## Dea khan

Please ppl,if any one of u kn0w dat v0t da test v0d be lyk,do tel me.i gues,uhs agregate has n0thng to do wid fmdc entry test...ane1 of u vot formula they r ad0pting 2 calculate merit..? And do u ppl kn0w abt da q0uta set f0r difrnt pr0vinces..? I read 0n nts site dat fmdc wil grant admxn 2 islmbd residntx,dx z dere pri0rity.but day do have reservd seats 4 othr pr0vinces...! And ppl plz guide me v0t shud i study 4 nts test.my physics is realy v.p0or..v0t shud i do 4 geting beter sc0re in physics? Plz help


----------



## lovemedical

how will be merit list prepared?what would be weightage of nts test in final aggregate?plz tell me as early as possible.


----------



## bosha

is fmdc recognised for usmle's/U.S?


----------



## bosha

i've got 865 in fsc..do i have a chance for fmdc?


----------



## fairy queen

yrrrrrrrrrrr..........no one knws any infooo????abt all above questions..


----------



## anasahmed24

fairy queen said:


> yrrrrrrrrrrr..........no one knws any infooo????abt all above questions..


Agreed ! Try to contact NTS or FMDC if you can somehow !


----------



## MissSI

here are couple of phone numbers you can try calling:
051-9258478-79
051-9260450


----------



## Arwish

aNYBDY tell me abt it'x fee structure plx???????


----------



## Arwish

Anybdy tell me abt it'x fee structure? Any idea?????


----------



## A.ghouri

hey ppl there r just total 50seats for mbbs first year adm..different quota for diffrent provinces are there!! hard to get inn i guess =(


----------



## A.ghouri

yousaf465 said:


> I think it's similar to Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nayhan Medical College's entry test


who told u??thats its gonna b similar to that colg test!!
????


----------



## drhamnajaved

A.ghouri said:


> hey ppl there r just total 50seats for mbbs first year adm..different quota for diffrent provinces are there!! hard to get inn i guess =(


there will probably only be 10 seats for the 4 different provinces 
my parents r making me apply anyway   i hate the NTS cause the tests r far frm alevels n r not like it so i have to study wat i never really understood n i havent studied for 3 months again for a uni in which i probably wont make it in. i hate it!! grrrr
they souldve jst waited til next year with 100 seats instead of doing it now bt i guess for some students its another chance.
i got into lmdc n i jst wanna start studying cause im so over the entry tests n different medical colleges bt tats just me


----------



## Dea khan

Yh,4 ppl who cnt aford g0in in prv8 institnz...dz fmdc scene is lyk umid ki kiran.nd i m 1 of th0se.so if u heard smthng abt nts tst..do tl us...4 ppl lyk us r anxi0usly v8ng.thanks


----------



## drhamnajaved

Im not sure if u guys kno bt skzmdc is also federal govt n its fee is Rs 500000 n i got my mamo (doc) to ask about the fee structure for FMDC n he said its the same. So ppl who cant afford private institutions cant afford these either n i think its unfair to classify a uni as govt whn the general pop cant afford it. 
Btw i dont kno if u got into a uni or not bt if u want to be a doc u seriously need to start typing like a doc cause ur message wasnt very legible. There is a sticky tagged notice saying u are not allowed to type like that on this website. Sry if i sound rude bt its very difficult to read n understand ur reply


----------



## afatima

pkfatima1992 said:


> As the rumour goes, Federal Medical and Dental College will now work under the National Institute of Health (and not Pakistan Institute of Medical Sciences). For this purpose, a 4-storey building has been obtained at the NIH premises ... However, the administrative issues persist and it is uncertain when the FMDC will be launched ...


CAN U TELL WHERE THEVTST WILL HELD????


----------



## homealone

hey everyone i wanted to know how u are preparing for the nts test imean doing whole syllabus or the uhs one. plz reply


----------



## homealone

drhamnajaved said:


> there will probably only be 10 seats for the 4 different provinces
> my parents r making me apply anyway   i hate the NTS cause the tests r far frm alevels n r not like it so i have to study wat i never really understood n i havent studied for 3 months again for a uni in which i probably wont make it in. i hate it!! grrrr
> they souldve jst waited til next year with 100 seats instead of doing it now bt i guess for some students its another chance.
> i got into lmdc n i jst wanna start studying cause im so over the entry tests n different medical colleges bt tats just me


i also hate gving the tests tell me how much u scored in uhs mcat ????
nd how much u have studied for the test !!!! only ur choice if u want to answer#confused


----------



## homealone

* PLZ HELP ME TO KNOW HOW U PPL ARE PREPARING FOR THE TEST.*


----------



## homealone

H*OW U ARE PREPARING FOR NTS TEST*


----------



## homealone

DO PEOPLE ANSWER ON THS SITE ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Dea khan

0kay,i'm sorry thn! Anyways after luking at the sample paper,home al0ne i think it is not wise to stick to uhs syllabus only.uhs entry test was 99%fsc based.for physics consult sat subject test and try solving its numericals.0nce y0u grasp the c0ncept,it is n0t difficult to solve a particular numerical.thats what m d0ing...if the test is g0ing to be like nat i-m then y0u must go thr0ugh fsc,rather than sticking to uhs sylabi...nat i-m test is 100%fsc based,cramming scene...i hope this helps;-D


----------



## Dea khan

Yeah,people do reply on this forum...see i did;-P
actualy n0 one is certain what the test is going to be like,so they aint replying...i gUess;p did u make ur way to any medical college homealone..? Fsc.marks? Uhs aggregate?


----------



## drhamnajaved

homealone said:


> i also hate gving the tests tell me how much u scored in uhs mcat ????
> nd how much u have studied for the test !!!! only ur choice if u want to answer#confused


i score 770 on the mcat n my FSc score is 935. i had 20 days to study so i used the punjab college Mcat test books for bio n chem n the FSc phys books. it was HARD!!!! i hated it  bt it was a well made test. i wish everyone would jst take the UHS test. i gave 5 tests n im jst tired of thm bt i am gonna give the test n i will study the way i did for UHS


----------



## drhamnajaved

Dea khan said:


> 0kay,i'm sorry thn! Anyways after luking at the sample paper,home al0ne i think it is not wise to stick to uhs syllabus only.uhs entry test was 99%fsc based.for physics consult sat subject test and try solving its numericals.0nce y0u grasp the c0ncept,it is n0t difficult to solve a particular numerical.thats what m d0ing...if the test is g0ing to be like nat i-m then y0u must go thr0ugh fsc,rather than sticking to uhs sylabi...nat i-m test is 100%fsc based,cramming scene...i hope this helps;-D


woah. i didnt use the physics SAT book bt i will now. thanks for the info 
i have no idea wat the NAT is like bt im going to try n go through the FSc sylubus. (last time it didnt go so well  ) 
good luck for the test n i hope u get in #happy


----------



## Dea khan

thank y0u so much darmana...GOD bless you;p


----------



## Dea khan

Hello friends! Y0u pe0ple kn0w where fmdc is g0ing to accom0date h0stelitz? Do they have a hostel available in their premises? Becuz m from ARMY.we pe0ple keep on m0ving fr0m one place to an0ther...i kn0w its to0o0o0o0o early to ask such questi0ns but still i need to ask...so u pe0ple having any idea???


----------



## homealone

yeah my fsc marks are 923 and m cat i got 830.now this hell test


----------



## homealone

thank u for replying.......... #yes


----------



## homealone

can any body advise me shall i skip up the plantae and animalia chapters i jxt hate them....................#growl #shocked #sorry #eek #confused #confused #confused


----------



## hamayun92

pkfatima1992 said:


> Physics, Chemistry and Biology have 30% marks each while English has 10% marks.... Unconfirmed news
> 
> Regarding negative marking .. I think it would be best to check with NTS office


Pkfatima: do you know the exact number of seat allocated for residents of islamabad?


----------



## hamayun92

homealone said:


> can any body advise me shall i skip up the plantae and animalia chapters i jxt hate them....................#growl #shocked #sorry #eek #confused #confused #confused


Aik nazar maar lay mara...!!


----------



## homealone

hamayun92 said:


> Aik nazar maar lay mara...!!


thanks for ur advice bt em not doing 9th one...... wats ur mcat sclore!!!!


----------



## Dea khan

I also hate animal and plant kingdoms! Nd i never prepared them,but honestly speaking i just go thrugh them a day bef0re Exams or e.tests! I think we sh0uld c0ncentrate m0re on systems of man and dat ph0tosynthesis chapter.i hate this photosynthesis part...and i hate systems to0.but they r hell necesary...i studied uhs sylabi in jst 12 days..g0t 798.0nly if i hd studied m0re,i wud have sc0red m0re than dat...i hope to get in AMC this year on army reservd seat(PC'S) but da list is still pending.so i must try my luck in fmdc...wish u al bst f luk and i wsh nd pray u ppl get in s0meh0w


----------



## Dea khan

Darmana are y0u sure that admnstati0n is g0ing to run fmdc as a private instituti0n wid public/g0vrnment sector label on it...? If this is the case,then its n0 use of mine giving the test...:-( i heard its a g0vrnment institn wid reserved seats for the students of difrnt pr0vinces!


----------



## hamayun92

homealone said:


> thanks for ur advice bt em not doing 9th one...... wats ur mcat sclore!!!!


na puch yar mera 862 tha!! :\ and apka?


----------



## Dea khan

862 marks.wa0..did u get admissi0n in any medical k0leg???


----------



## homealone

hamayun92 said:


> na puch yar mera 862 tha!! :\ and apka?


less than u dude .... it was 828.#baffled my aggregate was 80.2 ur fsc ? acha tell me nts ke liye kitni bukx kar li hai.....:happy:


----------



## homealone

Dea khan said:


> I also hate animal and plant kingdoms! Nd i never prepared them,but honestly speaking i just go thrugh them a day bef0re Exams or e.tests! I think we sh0uld c0ncentrate m0re on systems of man and dat ph0tosynthesis chapter.i hate this photosynthesis part...and i hate systems to0.but they r hell necesary...i studied uhs sylabi in jst 12 days..g0t 798.0nly if i hd studied m0re,i wud have sc0red m0re than dat...i hope to get in AMC this year on army reservd seat(PC'S) but da list is still pending.so i must try my luck in fmdc...wish u al bst f luk and i wsh nd pray u ppl get in s0meh0w


 yeah i am applying for lums nd allama iqbal ka wait karahi ho for physiotherapy ..................u r an intelligent gal..........


----------



## Dea khan

Hahaha i'm nt at al intlgnt...! I realy hd 2 wrk hrd to grasp things...Well in lums y0u giving sse tst of bs bi0? Did u appear in nust entry test? What was y0ur merit p0siti0n there? U live in lah0re and lhr is kn0wn for its excelled teaching instituti0ns apart from fo0d.hahaha anyways which instituti0n u j0ined for e.tests prep?


----------



## Dea khan

H0meal0ne v0t is this phsiotherapy scene?


----------



## homealone

Dea khan said:


> Hahaha i'm nt at al intlgnt...! I realy hd 2 wrk hrd to grasp things...Well in lums y0u giving sse tst of bs bi0? Did u appear in nust entry test? What was y0ur merit p0siti0n there? U live in lah0re and lhr is kn0wn for its excelled teaching instituti0ns apart from fo0d.hahaha anyways which instituti0n u j0ined for e.tests prep?


 i did from kipx.... no i havent gvn nust!!!! nd how much u done ....?em really lazy now adayZZZZZZZZZZ.#nerd


----------



## Dea khan

M also lazy daizy... :-D i'hv c0mpleted chem,chem fsc. buks review...i h0pe u understand my meaning of word 'REVIEW' hea.haha opening buk and turning pages,looking at each page wid birds' eye.haha
well,n0w m d0ing bio..2nd year.
i also did my e.t prep from kips,multan..:-D and from you did your fsc? Lhr board or fbise?


----------



## homealone

Dea khan said:


> M also lazy daizy... :-D i'hv c0mpleted chem,chem fsc. buks review...i h0pe u understand my meaning of word 'REVIEW' hea.haha opening buk and turning pages,looking at each page wid birds' eye.haha
> well,n0w m d0ing bio..2nd year.
> i also did my e.t prep from kips,multan..:-D and from you did your fsc? Lhr board or fbise?


i did my fsc frm lahore board.....................keep gud gng by ur reviewwwwwwwwwZ
:happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## Dea khan

L0lz.. .:-D i did matric from fbise,and fsc from multan board...and i really hate multan board


----------



## homealone

14.	A racing car accelerates uniformly through three gears, changes with the following average speed:

20 for 2.0 s
40 for 2.0 s
60 for 6.0 s

What is the overall average speed of the car?

12 
13.3 
40 
48 
37


----------



## homealone

method of dng it too?


----------



## pkfatima1992

I wrote down the number of seats on a small piece of paper .... and now I have no idea where it went. I will look for it



hamayun92 said:


> Pkfatima: do you know the exact number of seat allocated for residents of islamabad?


----------



## Dea khan

D0nt knw myself...do y0u kn0w h0w dis one can be solved? 
a gase0us 0.C X was burnt in an excess of O2.a 0.112 dm sample of X,measured at S.T.P pr0duced 0.88 g of CO2.how many carb0n at0ms are there in one m0lecule of X?


----------



## adilshaikh348

what is 0.C????


----------



## mahnoor ahsan

hi i m new on ths forum....please tell me abt fmdc test...// where and when it held


----------



## mahnoor ahsan

i clear nts test already,...,can i use it


----------



## adilshaikh348

mahnoor ahsan said:


> i clear nts test already,...,can i use it


which nts test u've cleared, and u applied for fmdc????


----------



## hamayun92

Dea khan said:


> 862 marks.wa0..did u get admissi0n in any medical k0leg???


Nope!! (
81.15% agregate!!


----------



## fairy queen

as far as nts test is concernd it is nt at all too difficult.....its quite easy ....i gave this test....n my percntile ws 92%.....i dnt thnk so dat fmds wud base admsn on this test....this is jst a formality...they wud have someother criteria..


----------



## Dea khan

Organic c0mp0und is abbreviated as O.C! y0ur teachers must have used that a c0uple of times:-D
and adil bds list still pending.81%is n0t that much bad...so u pray,pray and pray!
And nts test is 100%fsc based.and if y0u pe0ple luk at the sample paper of fmdc,its 20% rata and 80%c0ncept...;-p
but still i must say prayers and luk matters as well.so pray,pray and pray.wish u ol best of luk;-D


----------



## homealone

every one tell me bwt the question i had posted and i know half of it................can any one tell me how to find mass from volume for the organic compound..............u may gve me the method ov that question.......... ANYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## homealone

adilshaikh348 said:


> what is 0.C????


BUOY ITS ORGANIC COMPOUND......DEA IS RITE !!!!!! CAN U ANSWER THAT QUESTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DO REPLY ODERWIZE I GET IRRitated !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## homealone

Dea khan said:


> Organic c0mp0und is abbreviated as O.C! y0ur teachers must have used that a c0uple of times:-D
> and adil bds list still pending.81%is n0t that much bad...so u pray,pray and pray!
> And nts test is 100%fsc based.and if y0u pe0ple luk at the sample paper of fmdc,its 20% rata and 80%c0ncept...;-p
> but still i must say prayers and luk matters as well.so pray,pray and pray.wish u ol best of luk;-D


hey how much done .....................em really slow than u ppl!!!!!!!!!!!!!#rofl


----------



## homealone

hamayun92 said:


> Nope!! (
> 81.15% agregate!!


dun get worry u ll get an admission ......................abhi its on 82 ............so u chill out !!!:happy:


----------



## adilshaikh348

homealone said:


> Organic c0mp0und is abbreviated as O.C! y0ur teachers must have used that a c0uple of times:-D#rofl


no, my teachers dont use self made short forms, we use it full Organic Compounds not O.C, what if i call D.K instead of Dea Khan, of course you yourself will not be able to understand!


----------



## nohan

48


----------



## nohan

Hi fellows have u got the roll no slips on the NTS website???
I cant find out anything


----------



## red rose

nohan said:


> Hi fellows have u got the roll no slips on the NTS website???
> I cant find out anything


i neither got it...... dont worry about slips.


----------



## Dea khan

Well Mr.AS its ol ryt if y0u are n0t familiar wid the self made abbreviati0n...:-D homeal0ne m stuk on physics..its gtng on my nerves n0wWwWw!


----------



## adilshaikh348

Dea khan said:


> Well Mr.AS its ol ryt if y0u are n0t familiar wid the self made abbreviati0n...:-D homeal0ne m stuk on physics..its gtng on my nerves n0wWwWw!


ok!


----------



## Sania Ali

Dea khan said:


> D0nt knw myself...do y0u kn0w h0w dis one can be solved?
> a gase0us 0.C X was burnt in an excess of O2.a 0.112 dm sample of X,measured at S.T.P pr0duced 0.88 g of CO2.how many carb0n at0ms are there in one m0lecule of X?


10^-3(0.001) i guess so. tell me the correct answer


----------



## Sania Ali

homealone said:


> 14.	A racing car accelerates uniformly through three gears, changes with the following average speed:
> 
> 20 for 2.0 s
> 40 for 2.0 s
> 60 for 6.0 s
> 
> What is the overall average speed of the car?
> 
> 12
> 13.3
> 40
> 48
> 37


i have doubt at 12 and 40... not confirmed, do u know? if yes plz tell then


----------



## adilshaikh348

Guys can anyone tell me, what to read with more concentration???? I mean I'm just studying Physics and Biology, Chemistry is a bit boring!!! Any suggestion for making Chemistry a bit exciting!!! plxxxx


----------



## adilshaikh348

Sania Ali said:


> i have doubt at 12 and 40... not confirmed, do u know? if yes plz tell then


I think 12!!! Actually im also not sure!!!


----------



## aimal_khan

anyone know about the seat distribution in fmdc this year??


----------



## homealone

em studing bio nd chem


----------



## homealone

adilshaikh348 said:


> Guys can anyone tell me, what to read with more concentration???? I mean I'm just studying Physics and Biology, Chemistry is a bit boring!!! Any suggestion for making Chemistry a bit exciting!!! plxxxx


wats ur mcat


----------



## adilshaikh348

homealone said:


> wats ur mcat


whats my mcat??????????? smja nhi!!!


----------



## adilshaikh348

aimal_khan said:


> anyone know about the seat distribution in fmdc this year??


yar bs 50 seats for all Pakistan, usme se fir province quota he, wo nhi pata


----------



## adilshaikh348

homealone said:


> em studing bio nd chem


and phys???


----------



## homealone

adilshaikh348 said:


> and phys???


tel me u dng chapter plantae...


----------



## homealone

ur mcat score


----------



## homealone

phy kinda ...............


----------



## homealone

gud


----------



## adilshaikh348

homealone said:


> tel me u dng chapter plantae...


gosh!!!! plantae and animalia yaaaaaaar, i have summarized them in three pages and also print them out, now i've hard copy of the summarized one, i will just look at them... anyways tell me when the slips are gonna dispatch???


----------



## homealone

Sania Ali said:


> i have doubt at 12 and 40... not confirmed, do u know? if yes plz tell then


my answer comes out to be 40 but they have said its 48...........how comes that average speed is the total distance over total tym and by this the ans cmz out to be 40 not 48 ..........wat the heck istaht !!!!#confused


----------



## Dea khan

Yeah,pe0ple its 48.let me explain!
20m/sec for 2 sec
40m/sec for 2 sec
60m/sec for 6 sec
The questi0n says'changes with the foll0wing average speed' so vot they have given is average speed,n0t distance.it was c0nfusing...but in physics 1st go thr0ugh the questi0n th0r0ugly then m0ve to calculati0ns.and d0nt even try to luk at the opti0ns before calculating
anyways average speed is given,calculate the distance s separately for the three speeds.i.e s1=v multiply by t..40 m.
s2=80m.
s3=360 m
v average=s/t
40+80+360/10
*t=t1+t2+t3=10 sec
v average=480/10
v average=48 m/sec.h0nestly i calculated it myself.hahaha :-D


----------



## adilshaikh348

Dea khan said:


> Yeah,pe0ple its 48.let me explain!
> 20m/sec for 2 sec
> 40m/sec for 2 sec
> 60m/sec for 6 sec
> The questi0n says'changes with the foll0wing average speed' so vot they have given is average speed,n0t distance.it was c0nfusing...but in physics 1st go thr0ugh the questi0n th0r0ugly then m0ve to calculati0ns.and d0nt even try to luk at the opti0ns before calculating
> anyways average speed is given,calculate the distance s separately for the three speeds.i.e s1=v multiply by t..40 m.
> s2=80m.
> s3=360 m
> v average=s/t
> 40+80+360/10
> *t=t1+t2+t3=10 sec
> v average=480/10
> v average=48 m/sec.h0nestly i calculated it myself.hahaha :-D


Well done!!!


----------



## adilshaikh348

Guys NTS have published list of candidate on their website, roll no. and slips soon will be dispatched!!


----------



## adilshaikh348

1.505X10^21(1.505* ten power 21) molecules of a compound weigh 0.085g, the compound may be...
a) NH3
b)CH4
c)PH3
d)BF3


----------



## adilshaikh348

10^23(10 power 23) atoms of a substance are present in approximately
a) 1 mol
b) 3 mol
c) 1/3 mol
d) 1/6 mol


----------



## adilshaikh348

Which of the following is a bi dentate ligand
a) oxalate ion
b) hydroxide ion
c) dimethylene tri amine
d) all of above


----------



## Dea khan

0xalate i0n is bidentate.1/6 m0le.1 m0le=nA ATOMS
SO 10 RAISE TO P0WER 23 AT0MS=1/6.022 M0LES


----------



## Dea khan

N0w please u pe0ple answer that chemistry questi0n of c0mbusti0n of o.c!


----------



## fairy queen

hey yr.........i cudnt get time for the prep yet........ab itnay thorayy se dinon mein kese ho gi....bt nw my uni z off......i have jst 11 days....

aap sb log tou boooooooooooooht parh rahay hoooooo......


----------



## Dea khan

PH3 is the c0rrect answer.meth0d=
n0.of m0lecules=mass/m0lar mass multiply NA(AVAGADRO's numbr)
so re aranging the f0rmula 
m0lar mass=mass/n0.of m0lecules multiply NA
M0LAR MASS=0.085/1.505 raise to p0wer 21 MULTIPLY BY 6.022 MULTIPLy 10 RAISE TO P0WER 23
ANSWER=34 WHICH IS THE M0LAR MASS OF PH3,1ST FIND THE M0LAR MASS OF ALL GIVEN C0MP0UNDS THEN M0VE TO CALCULATI0NS.! :-D
y0u pe0ple keep on asking questi0ns,meri practise ho jati haAaAa


----------



## Dea khan

In which university are y0u studying? And 11 days means al0t! U stil have en0ugh time,just go thrug fsc. Buks...1 day,1 buk...6 buks,6 days.4 days left,go for sat subjct tests or try s0lving any mcq's buk.day bef0re test,just relax...it take 10-15min to make a tym table.jot it d0wn on a piece of paper,pin that paper on the cardb0ard of y0ur room and try f0l0wing it strictly..vict0ry vd be y0urs.best of luk!


----------



## Sania Ali

Dea khan said:


> N0w please u pe0ple answer that chemistry questi0n of c0mbusti0n of o.c!


ur answer is 0.001


----------



## homealone

adilshaikh348 said:


> Well done!!!


i swear i applied this method but em so diot that i was finding the distance by dividivd v by t .........stressed at that tym
well done.......u rock man#laugh #laugh :happy: :happy:


----------



## homealone

lahoriites where ur centreZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## homealone

dude u didnt tell me ur mcat ADIL


----------



## Dea khan

N0,the answer is 8 carb0n at0ms.wait,let me p0st y0u questi0n once again.


----------



## homealone

adilshaikh348 said:


> 10^23(10 power 23) atoms of a substance are present in approximately
> a) 1 mol
> b) 3 mol
> c) 1/3 mol
> d) 1/6 mol


THE ANSWER IS D........


----------



## homealone

Dea khan said:


> N0,the answer is 8 carb0n at0ms.wait,let me p0st y0u questi0n once again.


dea answer given is 4 carbon


----------



## homealone

Dea khan said:


> N0,the answer is 8 carb0n at0ms.wait,let me p0st y0u questi0n once again.


i was thinking to apply the formulae of percentage of carbon given in combustion analysis but us me mass of organic compound nahi ata....if you can gve me idea bwt that... then tell me cuz next i know how to do it...


----------



## pkfatima1992

From the information I have received ... total number of applicants is more than 12000 ...



adilshaikh348 said:


> Guys NTS have published list of candidate on their website, roll no. and slips soon will be dispatched!!


----------



## Dea khan

Oopz,.M0re than 12,0o0 applicants. m nt even sure whether its g0vernment or private medikal k0lg...any one of u having any idea or news ab0ut its fee structure...dn do share!!!
H0meal0ne i'l try again s0lving chemistry sample questi0ns.filhal me revising bi0l0gy...if i f0und the ryt meth0d to s0lve dat questi0n,i'l p0st that lyk i did bef0re.,dat car vala questi0n of physics:-D;-D


----------



## Dea khan

H0meal0ne please tell me h0w to s0lve questi0n n0:1 given in chemistry sample paper of fm&dc!!!


----------



## Dea khan

Any of y0u j0ining in nts multan test centre??? :-D;-p;-)


----------



## WajeehBJ

Any one got his roll number slip?
12000? oh man, I thought it would be some 1200.


----------



## Dea khan

N0pe...:-D


----------



## adilshaikh348

pkfatima1992 said:


> From the information I have received ... total number of applicants is more than 12000 ...


Oh my GOD, its huge yaaaaaar, 12000 candidates will appear for only 50 seats!!! Kis kis province k kitne hen, any idea? I mean from Sindh, Punjab, Balochistan, KPK, ISB etc


----------



## adilshaikh348

Dea khan said:


> Oopz,.M0re than 12,0o0 applicants. m nt even sure whether its g0vernment or private medikal k0lg...any one of u having any idea or news ab0ut its fee structure...dn do share!!!
> H0meal0ne i'l try again s0lving chemistry sample questi0ns.filhal me revising bi0l0gy...if i f0und the ryt meth0d to s0lve dat questi0n,i'l p0st that lyk i did bef0re.,dat car vala questi0n of physics:-D;-D


yaar its a govt college for sure, fee structure is not yet confirmed, but i come to know that fee structure will be the same as of other govt medical colleges!!!


----------



## adilshaikh348

Yaaaar koi plz muje fmdc ka sample paper mail kare, mujse delete hogya , my email address is [email protected]!!! plz!


----------



## adilshaikh348

homealone said:


> dude u didnt tell me ur mcat ADIL


yar im not getting u!!!


----------



## Dea khan

Please tell me the method as h0w to s0lve the chemistry questi0n of dat c0mbusti0n of organic c0mp0und and q n0.1 of sample paper plzZzZz!


----------



## adilshaikh348

Dea khan said:


> Please tell me the method as h0w to s0lve the chemistry questi0n of dat c0mbusti0n of organic c0mp0und and q n0.1 of sample paper plzZzZz!


yar plz send me sample paper, i'll try to solve


----------



## adilshaikh348

Dea khan said:


> Please tell me the method as h0w to s0lve the chemistry questi0n of dat c0mbusti0n of organic c0mp0und and q n0.1 of sample paper plzZzZz!


and konsa combustion of o.c wala??? #grin


----------



## adilshaikh348

Dea khan said:


> N0,the answer is 8 carb0n at0ms.wait,let me p0st y0u questi0n once again.


plz explain it!!!


----------



## homealone

adilshaikh348 said:


> yar im not getting u!!!


wats ur marks in uhs mcat ur aggregate#shocked


----------



## homealone

dea its method a bit long of chem q 1


----------



## homealone

shall i mail u


----------



## adilshaikh348

homealone said:


> wats ur marks in uhs mcat ur aggregate#shocked


yar im from Sindh, i cant apply to uhs


----------



## adilshaikh348

homealone said:


> shall i mail u


yeah plz, my email is [email protected]


----------



## homealone

adilshaikh348 said:


> yeah plz, my email is [email protected]


oopsssssss!!!!!!!!!!!! i dun have paper my self jxt i copied thze questionx whch i found difficult ,i was asking dea to mail her the method of chem quest..........#yes 
i hope made my self cleaR#cool


----------



## homealone

according to the equaion
ch4+2o2----->co2+2h2o
c2h4+3o2------>2co2+2h2o
according to avogadros law volume equals moles so in that case we have 5 moles of methane and ethane ,using mole mole relation ship
ch4 o2 c2h4 o2
1 2 . 1 3
5 x 5 x
10 moles 15 moles
as volume equals moles so 15+10 equals 25 moles or 25cm3
hope answer da quest did it myself


----------



## aroosa333

wats da quota scene ??lyk how many seats??
"first public sector medical college for islamabad residents" wth man the govt cant stick to their own decisions. #confused 
how many seats are dere for federal??


----------



## Dea khan

Thanks h0meal0ne.u r0k! Actually i accesed dat fmdc sample paper fr0m m0bile.and my m0bile didn't supp0rt exp0nents.so v0t the qUesti0n read was 5 cm of CH and 5 cm of CH.i was so dump to fuly rely on m0bile,but thanks to my dad who had dat paper saved to my f0lder in computer t0o.vese u r genius!!! 9 days left.m stuk on dat ph0tosynthesis chapter...m n0t d0ing plantae p0rti0n,just mem0rizing ec0n0mic imp0rtance of familiez! V0t ab0ut y0u!


----------



## adilshaikh348

Dea khan said:


> Thanks h0meal0ne.u r0k! Actually i accesed dat fmdc sample paper fr0m m0bile.and my m0bile didn't supp0rt exp0nents.so v0t the qUesti0n read was 5 cm of CH and 5 cm of CH.i was so dump to fuly rely on m0bile,but thanks to my dad who had dat paper saved to my f0lder in computer t0o.vese u r genius!!! 9 days left.m stuk on dat ph0tosynthesis chapter...m n0t d0ing plantae p0rti0n,just mem0rizing ec0n0mic imp0rtance of familiez! V0t ab0ut y0u!


yr u plz explain ur question? and if ur mobile doesn't support exponents, try installing scientific calculator on ur mobile if u r having a smart phone, i've a scientific calculator in my nokia N8 and it rocks!#wink


----------



## adilshaikh348

Dea khan said:


> Thanks h0meal0ne.u r0k! Actually i accesed dat fmdc sample paper fr0m m0bile.and my m0bile didn't supp0rt exp0nents.so v0t the qUesti0n read was 5 cm of CH and 5 cm of CH.i was so dump to fuly rely on m0bile,but thanks to my dad who had dat paper saved to my f0lder in computer t0o.vese u r genius!!! 9 days left.m stuk on dat ph0tosynthesis chapter...m n0t d0ing plantae p0rti0n,just mem0rizing ec0n0mic imp0rtance of familiez! V0t ab0ut y0u!


D.K plz send me the sample paper on my mail plz


----------



## homealone

adilshaikh348 said:


> yr u plz explain ur question? and if ur mobile doesn't support exponents, try installing scientific calculator on ur mobile if u r having a smart phone, i've a scientific calculator in my nokia N8 and it rocks!#wink


yeah i can see ur nokia 8.................lol!!!!!!!!!!!!#laugh 
whch ques u askin me?????????


----------



## homealone

Dea khan said:


> Thanks h0meal0ne.u r0k! Actually i accesed dat fmdc sample paper fr0m m0bile.and my m0bile didn't supp0rt exp0nents.so v0t the qUesti0n read was 5 cm of CH and 5 cm of CH.i was so dump to fuly rely on m0bile,but thanks to my dad who had dat paper saved to my f0lder in computer t0o.vese u r genius!!! 9 days left.m stuk on dat ph0tosynthesis chapter...m n0t d0ing plantae p0rti0n,just mem0rizing ec0n0mic imp0rtance of familiez! V0t ab0ut y0u!


me not dng them either nd em dng 2nd year bio jxt started it today.............. i jxt hate plantae i may do its economic importance ............ my study plan is awful!!!!!!!!!!!#rofl


----------



## homealone

my roll number is in 3 lacs its mean ke 3 lac sumthing students are appearing..............i really dun know why ppl r worried bwt seatZZZZZ


----------



## homealone

dea r u completed with all bukx revision .....................................


----------



## homealone

can any one out dere tel me how to solve that chem question 2
ITS ANNOYING ME ALOT NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dea khan

Haha..h0nxtly i w0nder why we students first ask ab0ut seats and then set out to study..my sir used to say dea beta y0u just need one seat,trying grabing dat one.but i stub0rn as ever,never underst0od what he meant!actualy its our sykae,studnt's sykae.haha me still 0n dat ph0t0sythesis chapter...;D


----------



## Dea khan

I tried s0lving dat one,but in vain.will try again.i have asked my friend to get that one s0lved by her sir.h0pe so she'l tell me the meth0d t0marr0w


----------



## Dea khan

M having E65! And m new in ths techn0l0gy w0rld.d0nt kn0w many opti0ns.and its been only m0nth of me using net....mjhe t0u mail nae krni ati! I kn0w it s0unds akward,bt its true!


----------



## Dea khan

Adil which questi0n..???
U try s0lving dis one adil.A GASE0US ORGANIC C0mp0und X was burnt in an excess of oxygen.a 0.112 deci meter cube of sample of X,measured at S.T.P pr0duced 0.88g of carb0ndi0xide.h0w many carb0n at0ms are there in one m0lecule of X?


----------



## adilshaikh348

Dea khan said:


> M having E65! And m new in ths techn0l0gy w0rld.d0nt kn0w many opti0ns.and its been only m0nth of me using net....mjhe t0u mail nae krni ati! I kn0w it s0unds akward,bt its true!


yar e65 to purana he, abi to symbian 3 ka zamana ka, khair yar me abi iphone 4s le rha tha but mere ek frnd k pas he, he said k itna khas maza nhi he, also n8 me camera b 12 mp he but iphone 4s me 8mp, so i decided to wait for iphone 5!


----------



## adilshaikh348

homealone said:


> yeah i can see ur nokia 8.................lol!!!!!!!!!!!!#laugh
> whch ques u askin me?????????


hmm keep lookin' to my N8!!!!!! or just n8 ko e gor se dekhna, jiske hath me n8 he usko nhiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## adilshaikh348

homealone said:


> can any one out dere tel me how to solve that chem question 2
> ITS ANNOYING ME ALOT NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yr mera revision to smjo complete he, but bht tension he yaaar prha acha hua he, but dar he k agr selection na hui to??????


----------



## homealone

adilshaikh348 said:


> yr mera revision to smjo complete he, but bht tension he yaaar prha acha hua he, but dar he k agr selection na hui to??????


and mine preperation is sooooooooooooooooooo BADDDDD#rofl #sorry #nerd #eek


----------



## adilshaikh348

homealone said:


> and mine preperation is sooooooooooooooooooo BADDDDD#rofl #sorry #nerd #eek


ary yar, Allah Malik he, jo Allah ko manzoor hoga wohi hoga, dont worry dear, btw what is ur name


----------



## nohan

Sania Ali said:


> i have doubt at 12 and 40... not confirmed, do u know? if yes plz tell then



its answer is 48


----------



## nohan

the angle made by resultant vector R=3i-2j with x-axis is


----------



## A.ghouri

hey guys paper mein har subkect k kitnay questions hongay????any idea?


----------



## A.ghouri

and what abt paper durations???and complicated calculations are to be there??as calculators not allowed???=/


----------



## minaahil

guides,can u plz give me the explanation of car's question and organic compound x ques#happy


----------



## fairy queen

Dea khan said:


> Adil which questi0n..???
> U try s0lving dis one adil.A GASE0US ORGANIC C0mp0und X was burnt in an excess of oxygen.a 0.112 deci meter cube of sample of X,measured at S.T.P pr0duced 0.88g of carb0ndi0xide.h0w many carb0n at0ms are there in one m0lecule of X?


hey i got a know that question of o.c chemstry

8 cud nt b the ans coz.....gaseous organic compounds are only upto 4 carbon atoms.. 

o.112dm3 means 0.005 mole of X....(hint:AS 22.414 DM3 refers to the one mole.)
N O.88g of CO2 means 0.02mole of CO2...
as organic compound contain C n H....

The relation of 0.005 of moles of O.C with 0.02 moles of CO2 comes out to be...4
so consider
C4H8 + 4O2 ----------- 4CO2 + 4H20
1 MOLE 4 MOLES
0.OO5 MOLES O.02 MOLES AT STP

SO O.O2/0.005 =4

THUS CARBON ATOMS IN O.C(X) WUD B 4....

DONE BY MY SELF....

N THANKU SO MUCH DEA.....FOR TIME TABLE N GUD ADVICES..#happy :happy:


----------



## fairy queen

homealone said:


> and mine preperation is sooooooooooooooooooo BADDDDD#rofl #sorry #nerd #eek


me tooooOoO....

but bad preparation se ppr alaa hta hai....seriously...#wink


----------



## fairy queen

n guys do u have autentic news for 12000 studnts r appearing???
m nt gonna believe this...
its nt possible...
agr aap log roll no se andaaza lga rahay ho tou its wrong..
coz suppose i have a roll no 240---
n this s my real one .m nt gonna tell the last 3 digits..
then first(240) is a code for a specific city...

roll no is last three digits...


----------



## fairy queen

homealone said:


> my roll number is in 3 lacs its mean ke 3 lac sumthing students are appearing..............i really dun know why ppl r worried bwt seatZZZZZ


no no u r wrong.......

3 lacs r nt appearing.....

first three digits indicate code for ur selected city..


----------



## fairy queen

adilshaikh348 said:


> yr mera revision to smjo complete he, but bht tension he yaaar prha acha hua he, but dar he k agr selection na hui to??????


waaaaoooo..compleeteeeeeeeeee.....alaaa......
meri tou jst reading ho jay.....


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

my roll no. is 13000 something..

& i'm sure almost 13000#shocked students are appearing for test, coz i submitted the form on last day.


----------



## Dea khan

Thanks fairy queen and u r m0st velcum;D


----------



## adilshaikh348

fairy queen said:


> n guys do u have autentic news for 12000 studnts r appearing???
> m nt gonna believe this...
> its nt possible...
> agr aap log roll no se andaaza lga rahay ho tou its wrong..
> coz suppose i have a roll no 240---
> n this s my real one .m nt gonna tell the last 3 digits..
> then first(240) is a code for a specific city...
> 
> roll no is last three digits...


lol, yar agr tm last b bta to, to koi nhi aega tmse milne hehehe, khair my roll number is 330119 in NED karachi!!!


----------



## adilshaikh348

fairy queen said:


> waaaaoooo..compleeteeeeeeeeee.....alaaa......
> meri tou jst reading ho jay.....


yar course complete hone se kch nhi hota yar, at the time of test, the heat u feel, drown u!!! just like my over confidence, my ego drowned me before  #sad #sad


----------



## adilshaikh348

fairy queen said:


> me tooooOoO....
> 
> but bad preparation se ppr alaa hta hai....seriously...#wink


yar u r bilkul sahi kahing, meri test me esi prep thi tauba, jo b koi sawal puchta fata fat jawab deta, sare physics k formulae ko raty mare, sare chemical formulae ko raty mare, and test me easy easy question glt hogae #sad


----------



## fairy queen

adilshaikh348 said:


> yar course complete hone se kch nhi hota yar, at the time of test, the heat u feel, drown u!!! just like my over confidence, my ego drowned me before  #sad #sad


m going to gv this test in chillll moOod#happy
coz previously i gave nts test in totally chill mood....n dat result ws awesome.. 

well wats ur score???fsc n mcat
oh han aap ne punjab mcat nai dia ho ga....ok fsc score...


----------



## fairy queen

adilshaikh348 said:


> yar u r bilkul sahi kahing, meri test me esi prep thi tauba, jo b koi sawal puchta fata fat jawab deta, sare physics k formulae ko raty mare, sare chemical formulae ko raty mare, and test me easy easy question glt hogae #sad


mere hmesha wo walay questions wrong htay hain jo sb k thek htay hain.........n wo thek htay hain jo sb k wrong htay hain.....hahaha...
i cn solve the tricky questions bt nt the ratty one.....bongian mar deti hun....:happy:


----------



## fairy queen

adilshaikh348 said:


> lol, yar agr tm last b bta to, to koi nhi aega tmse milne hehehe, khair my roll number is 330119 in NED karachi!!!


haha..m foing to gv test in fsd#cool


----------



## fairy queen

Dea khan said:


> Thanks fairy queen and u r m0st velcum;D


u r too wel cum#wink


----------



## adilshaikh348

fairy queen said:


> mere hmesha wo walay questions wrong htay hain jo sb k thek htay hain.........n wo thek htay hain jo sb k wrong htay hain.....hahaha...
> i cn solve the tricky questions bt nt the ratty one.....bongian mar deti hun....:happy:


yaar mere sath b esa e hoti he!!! #laugh


----------



## adilshaikh348

fairy queen said:


> m going to gv this test in chillll moOod#happy
> coz previously i gave nts test in totally chill mood....n dat result ws awesome..
> 
> well wats ur score???fsc n mcat
> oh han aap ne punjab mcat nai dia ho ga....ok fsc score...


mera 905 and ur???


----------



## fairy queen

adilshaikh348 said:


> mera 905 and ur???


6 less than 900...with federal board
n aggregte 80.10


----------



## amina khan

helo frnz.. any info about kpk seats?? my score z 933 in fsc n 875 in matrik.... :'(
any chances wd such a bad score....


----------



## adilshaikh348

amina khan said:


> helo frnz.. any info about kpk seats?? my score z 933 in fsc n 875 in matrik.... :'(
> any chances wd such a bad score....


no yar, not any good info about seats for any province, but my frnd told me that he has confirmed from nts lahore, that all provinces will have 5 seats each, while isb, gilgit and fata will have 10 seats each, i cant understand how this distribution is, if it is real. this really sucks then!!! #growl


----------



## adilshaikh348

fairy queen said:


> 6 less than 900...with federal board
> n aggregte 80.10


nice!!!!


----------



## amina khan

ooooooooooo...shocking :0...anywaz thankx adil..


----------



## Dea khan

4 days left;p


----------



## adilshaikh348

amina khan said:


> ooooooooooo...shocking :0...anywaz thankx adil..


welcome


----------



## fairy queen

adilshaikh348 said:


> no yar, not any good info about seats for any province, but my frnd told me that he has confirmed from nts lahore, that all provinces will have 5 seats each, while isb, gilgit and fata will have 10 seats each, i cant understand how this distribution is, if it is real. this really sucks then!!! #growl


my friend told me that there r 25 seats for punjab.........
if jst 5 seats r there then it realyy -----#sad


----------



## samm

Any one from karachi..? i have already got into karachi medical and dental college (kmdc) since then i havnt even touched my books..should i be studying for FMDC? what do you say FMDC or KMDC...?


----------



## amina khan

heloo guysss...#sad.. m hell scared....#eek havent completed prep yet.... dnt knw wt to do... any1 of u hav cmpleted prep?????? just 3 daz left..#sad#growl#sad#growl#sad#growl#sad


----------



## amina khan

Dea khan said:


> 4 days left;p


why soo happy dea??????#angry#angry#angry


----------



## amina khan

samm said:


> Any one from karachi..? i have already got into karachi medical and dental college (kmdc) since then i havnt even touched my books..should i be studying for FMDC? what do you say FMDC or KMDC...?


if kmdc z prvt then u shld go for fmdc..dependz on u...#happy


----------



## samm

Its a govt institute.. and i think v less number of karachites are goin to apply for FMDC.. :S


----------



## angel eyexx

em still not prepard yet..... hate chem nd phy!!


----------



## rahi

*hiii gays is any body tell me about fee structure of fd&dc... plzzzzz*

[ #sad hiii gays is any body tell me about fee structure of fd&dc... plzzzzz


----------



## adilshaikh348

Guys pareshan nhi ho tm log yar cmon, chill.. We're future doctors yaar! Rahi baat prep ki to jitni zyada prep kroge utna tension barhega, or agr tension hua fir test doobega, to less prep less tension and good test lmao !!! So just fiker not, enjoy the moments of sardi... Test hojaega jesa hona hoga!!!


----------



## adilshaikh348

rahi said:


> [ #sad hiii gays is any body tell me about fee structure of fd&dc... plzzzzz


fd&dc??? Must be FMDC, and fee structure shud me the same as of any other govt medical college!!!


----------



## adilshaikh348

fairy queen said:


> my friend told me that there r 25 seats for punjab.........
> if jst 5 seats r there then it realyy -----#sad


25 seats, may be i dont know, but if 25 seats for punjab only, then there shud be at least 15-20 seats each for other provinces, but there are quite less no of seats available!


----------



## adilshaikh348

angel eyexx said:


> em still not prepard yet..... hate chem nd phy!!


lol and i hate chem phys bio and eng, all subs... but i want to get admission l0l


----------



## adilshaikh348

samm said:


> Its a govt institute.. and i think v less number of karachites are goin to apply for FMDC.. :S


Allah kare esa e ho, k bohat kam student apply karen, but i think over 1000 student have applied from Sindh province


----------



## adilshaikh348

samm said:


> Any one from karachi..? i have already got into karachi medical and dental college (kmdc) since then i havnt even touched my books..should i be studying for FMDC? what do you say FMDC or KMDC...?


bs smjo k im from karachi, q k hyd k bht kareeb he!!! Anyways, yar test deke dekho agr FMDC me hogya to bht acha, capital city me prhne ka maza e alag hoga agr na hua to KMDC simpleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee as that!!!


----------



## adilshaikh348

Yar I have received an SMS regarding to my FMDC test slip info, anyone else have received yet???


----------



## adilshaikh348

Dea khan said:


> 4 days left;p


hey D.K kesi ho? tmne sample paper k chemistry k 1st question ka pucha tha jska answer 25 cm3 he, to u solved it or not???


----------



## fairy queen

adilshaikh348 said:


> Yar I have received an SMS regarding to my FMDC test slip info, anyone else have received yet???


no v havnt gottt dat??

wat ws in that sms??


----------



## fairy queen

adilshaikh348 said:


> Guys pareshan nhi ho tm log yar cmon, chill.. We're future doctors yaar! Rahi baat prep ki to jitni zyada prep kroge utna tension barhega, or agr tension hua fir test doobega, to less prep less tension and good test lmao !!! So just fiker not, enjoy the moments of sardi... Test hojaega jesa hona hoga!!!


alaaaaaa:happy: 

hatts off to ur confidence....#wink 
yeah v r future doctors in any case.....inshaALLAH..
my prep z soo bad ...b m also chilllllllll#laugh


----------



## adilshaikh348

fairy queen said:


> no v havnt gottt dat??
> 
> wat ws in that sms??


its about test info, center, time, and my roll no and also there us written that download ur slip from NTS Home but i've received my slips through tcs


----------



## adilshaikh348

fairy queen said:


> alaaaaaa:happy:
> 
> hatts off to ur confidence....#wink
> yeah v r future doctors in any case.....inshaALLAH..
> my prep z soo bad ...b m also chilllllllll#laugh


hehehe lol, yar meri prep kesi he i dont know, ese lgta he k kch prha e nhi but prha bht kch he, jb kisi buk se mcqs solve krta hun to smj nhi aata pr answer sahi ajata he hahaha, its a unique bimari i guess... dr ban'ne do khd e iska solution nikal lunga!!!!


----------



## fatima diya

hello.. can any1 tell me abt negative marking in test???? i scored 985 marks in fsc but could nt get required aggregate in UHS entry test..:'(


----------



## fairy queen

fatima diya said:


> hello.. can any1 tell me abt negative marking in test???? i scored 985 marks in fsc but could nt get required aggregate in UHS entry test..:'(


no there s no negatve marking......chill up...

ooo awesome fsc max..
wat ws ur aggregate??


----------



## fairy queen

adilshaikh348 said:


> hehehe lol, yar meri prep kesi he i dont know, ese lgta he k kch prha e nhi but prha bht kch he, jb kisi buk se mcqs solve krta hun to smj nhi aata pr answer sahi ajata he hahaha, its a unique bimari i guess... dr ban'ne do khd e iska solution nikal lunga!!!!


hmm parha bht kuch hai tou phr gud hai....
well wat r u doing dese days???except prep for fmdc


----------



## angel eyexx

adilshaikh348 said:


> lol and i hate chem phys bio and eng, all subs... but i want to get admission l0l


same hre... no prep stil wana get admsn!! #rofl


----------



## fatima diya

thank God 
fairy queen it was 76. n somthng..


----------



## fatima diya

fairy queen said:


> no there s no negatve marking......chill up...
> 
> ooo awesome fsc max..
> wat ws ur aggregate??


oh thank God
yar it was 76. n somethng..#sorry


----------



## adilshaikh348

fairy queen said:


> hmm parha bht kuch hai tou phr gud hai....
> well wat r u doing dese days???except prep for fmdc


yaaaar me to bs mobile use krta hun, alag alag experiment on my mobile, u can also see in my dp #grin , and facebook pe, and gym pe tauba yaar, aur bs chill kr rha hn filhal, enjoying sardiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii #laugh , wat abt u?


----------



## adilshaikh348

angel eyexx said:


> same hre... no prep stil wana get admsn!! #rofl


han bs ek kam kro na tm, tasbih lo or musale pe beth jao, test k din uthna l0l!!! yar first i came to know k matric and enter ki marks count nhi hogi i was so happy and bht prh rha tha jbse pta chla he k enter and matric ki marks count hongi, tb se to dil e nhi kr rha prhne ko!!! meri matric and enter me marks kam hen kafiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii but still just chill chill just chilllllllllllllllllll #wink


----------



## adilshaikh348

fairy queen said:


> no there s no negatve marking......chill up...
> 
> ooo awesome fsc max..
> wat ws ur aggregate??


yar r u sure k negative marking nhi he, i think 0.25 negative he


----------



## fatima diya

adilshaikh348 said:


> yar r u sure k negative marking nhi he, i think 0.25 negative he


0.25 negative??? ye kia???


----------



## adilshaikh348

fatima diya said:


> hello.. can any1 tell me abt negative marking in test???? i scored 985 marks in fsc but could nt get required aggregate in UHS entry test..:'(


yar fiker not, bs jam k sare mcqs attempt krna, wese b jitni seats hen unke hisab se sare e krne chaiye l0l!!!


----------



## homealone

my prep soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooBADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## adilshaikh348

fatima diya said:


> 0.25 negative??? ye kia???


han 0.25 negative mark per wrong answer!!! and +1 for one correct answer!!


----------



## homealone

BDW adil my name is zain..................


----------



## adilshaikh348

homealone said:


> my prep soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooBADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


yar tmari to fir b achi he, meri agr jan'ni ho to apne comment ko 3 times copy paste karo l0l , wese tmara nam kia he yaaar akely ghr


----------



## fatima diya

adilshaikh348 said:


> yar fiker not, bs jam k sare mcqs attempt krna, wese b jitni seats hen unke hisab se sare e krne chaiye l0l!!!


ha ha n ha...#roll
20 seats for punjab..;/ n i think more than 500 students apply krain gay#dull


----------



## adilshaikh348

homealone said:


> BDW adil my name is zain..................


mene pucha wese abi abi l0l, acha zain wohi jisne muje fb pe add kia ryt????


----------



## fatima diya

adilshaikh348 said:


> han 0.25 negative mark per wrong answer!!! and +1 for one correct answer!!


is it confrmd??????#eek


----------



## adilshaikh348

fatima diya said:


> ha ha n ha...#roll
> 20 seats for punjab..;/ n i think more than 500 students apply krain gay#dull


20 seats khn se yar, muje to NTS wale ne bataya k hr province ki 5 seats hen and Isb, fata and gilgit ki 10 each!!!


----------



## adilshaikh348

fatima diya said:


> is it confrmd??????#eek


yar nts ka test mene dia tha, usme to yehi tha!!!


----------



## adilshaikh348

homealone said:


> BDW adil my name is zain..................


zain ul aabdeen shyd


----------



## fatima diya

adilshaikh348 said:


> 20 seats khn se yar, muje to NTS wale ne bataya k hr province ki 5 seats hen and Isb, fata and gilgit ki 10 each!!!


oh inshaa ALLAH aisa nhi ho ga..#shocked


----------



## fatima diya

adilshaikh348 said:


> yar nts ka test mene dia tha, usme to yehi tha!!!


hmmmm..last tyym me ne nhi dia tha..
thanks 4 informing#happy


----------



## adilshaikh348

fatima diya said:


> oh inshaa ALLAH aisa nhi ho ga..#shocked


dnt knw yar, wese Sindh ki kitni hen?


----------



## fatima diya

adilshaikh348 said:


> dnt knw yar, wese Sindh ki kitni hen?


i dont know..#yes cuz i m from punjab.. r muje punjab ki seats ka zada pta h..:


----------



## adilshaikh348

fatima diya said:


> hmmmm..last tyym me ne nhi dia tha..
> thanks 4 informing#happy


welcome!!!


----------



## adilshaikh348

fatima diya said:


> i dont know..#yes cuz i m from punjab.. r muje punjab ki seats ka zada pta h..:


l0l, choro yar seats ko, bs ab test denge, fir jesa hua!!! tension leni e nhi muje to #laugh


----------



## fatima diya

adilshaikh348 said:


> l0l, choro yar seats ko, bs ab test denge, fir jesa hua!!! tension leni e nhi muje to #laugh


hahha..#grin gudd. ALLAH sb k sath achaa kray#yes ameen


----------



## adilshaikh348

Anyone here use Facebook, khair use to sb krte honge l0l
ok guys add me on Adil Shaikh | Facebook or my email is [email protected]
also you can follow me on twitter its @ImAdilShaikh


----------



## adilshaikh348

fatima diya said:


> hahha..#grin gudd. ALLAH sb k sath achaa kray#yes ameen


yaaaar Allah hamesha acha krta he, bus hum hen jo hr cheez jaldi chahte hen chahe wo is waqt hamare lie better ho ya nhi!!!


----------



## fatima diya

adilshaikh348 said:


> yaaaar Allah hamesha acha krta he, bus hum hen jo hr cheez jaldi chahte hen chahe wo is waqt hamare lie better ho ya nhi!!!


ahan.... well said..#yes ok ALLAH hafiz#happy best wishes 4 all candidates#happy


----------



## adilshaikh348

fatima diya said:


> ahan.... well said..#yes ok ALLAH hafiz#happy best wishes 4 all candidates#happy


Allah hafiz, gud luck to u too


----------



## fairy queen

adilshaikh348 said:


> yaaaar me to bs mobile use krta hun, alag alag experiment on my mobile, u can also see in my dp #grin , and facebook pe, and gym pe tauba yaar, aur bs chill kr rha hn filhal, enjoying sardiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii #laugh , wat abt u?


awesome yrrr#laugh 
yeah m also njoying sardi n fb n flue...hahaha....
parhan bs ab nai hta....ALLAH maalik hai...


----------



## Dea khan

Guys 2 days left...wish u ol best of luk;p and Stay blessed:-D


----------



## adilshaikh348

fairy queen said:


> awesome yrrr#laugh
> yeah m also njoying sardi n fb n flue...hahaha....
> parhan bs ab nai hta....ALLAH maalik hai...


ayyyyyy looo, mtlb tm nak saf kr k fir type krti ho fir nak saf kr k fir type yukhhhhhhhhh #laugh hahahahaha...


----------



## adilshaikh348

Dea khan said:


> Guys 2 days left...wish u ol best of luk;p and Stay blessed:-D


kiaaaaaa, only two days left sachiiiiiiiiiiii batao yaaaaar  #laugh


----------



## adilshaikh348

aroosa333 said:


> wats da quota scene ??lyk how many seats??
> "first public sector medical college for islamabad residents" wth man the govt cant stick to their own decisions. #confused
> how many seats are dere for federal??


there are only 50 seats for whole country... NTS Lahore told me that each province will have 5 seats while Isb, FATA, and Gilgit will have 10 seats each!!!!


----------



## WajeehBJ

yar tum logon ke comments parh ke to or tension hogyi hai. LOL
anyways, anyone has the info about the merit calculation formula so far?


----------



## adilshaikh348

WajeehBJ said:


> yar tum logon ke comments parh ke to or tension hogyi hai. LOL
> anyways, anyone has the info about the merit calculation formula so far?


ary yara dont take tension!!! 
and calculation formula is
10% matric
40% enter science
50% entry test


----------



## angel eyexx

adilshaikh348 said:


> han bs ek kam kro na tm, tasbih lo or musale pe beth jao, test k din uthna l0l!!! yar first i came to know k matric and enter ki marks count nhi hogi i was so happy and bht prh rha tha jbse pta chla he k enter and matric ki marks count hongi, tb se to dil e nhi kr rha prhne ko!!! meri matric and enter me marks kam hen kafiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii but still just chill chill just chilllllllllllllllllll #wink


bwahaha...lolxxx....sahe kaha abi brthti hun masale pe... tmhare lye dua krni hae kya?? jub mjhe pta chala k fsc n matric count ho ga tou mera b yehi haal tha...  mjhe olvlx ne maar pitwae... Pak mei olvlx alvlx ka scope nae ulta 10% deduct ho jatey hain wen v convrt it to simple board  kheir stilll emm chilllllll... hehe:
#wink


----------



## adilshaikh348

angel eyexx said:


> bwahaha...lolxxx....sahe kaha abi brthti hun masale pe... tmhare lye dua krni hae kya?? jub mjhe pta chala k fsc n matric count ho ga tou mera b yehi haal tha...  mjhe olvlx ne maar pitwae... Pak mei olvlx alvlx ka scope nae ulta 10% deduct ho jatey hain wen v convrt it to simple board  kheir stilll emm chilllllll... hehe:
> #wink


ary yar ye b koi puchne ki bat he, dua krna or kia, wese mere lie dua krogi to tme b faida hoga u knw nek logon k lie duaen krni chaiye... and wah bai wah tmne a lvl kia he very nice!!!!! khair tmara koi nam he??? he to batado  #laugh


----------



## aimal_khan

what do u mean by isl.... people living in isl are out siders mostly from kpk ,punjab and surrounding areas....whats the critaria for being islamabadi..?


----------



## adilshaikh348

aimal_khan said:


> what do u mean by isl.... people living in isl are out siders mostly from kpk ,punjab and surrounding areas....whats the critaria for being islamabadi..?


dude, but only students having Pakistani nationality can apply, its a matter common sense yaaaar cmon ab itna b gusa na karooooo hehehe #laugh


----------



## minaahil

fatima diya said:


> is it confrmd??????#eek


dnt worry yar mai nai nts ka test diya tha par us mai nai thi........so chill#cool


----------



## adilshaikh348

minaahil said:


> dnt worry yar mai nai nts ka test diya tha par us mai nai thi........so chill#cool


konse test me nhi thi??? mene medical ka nts ka test dia tha usme to thi!!!


----------



## fatima diya

minaahil said:


> dnt worry yar mai nai nts ka test diya tha par us mai nai thi........so chill#cool


oh yar confrm batao na???#confused adil to kuch aur keh raha h?? me nenhi dia tha..so i dont know abt it...#sad


----------



## amina khan

all d best guyss...mje tav roona aaraa ee....#sad#sad#sad#sad#sad#sad#sad#sad


----------



## angel eyexx

amina khan said:


> all d best guyss...mje tav roona aaraa ee....#sad#sad#sad#sad#sad#sad#sad#sad


amina chillllllllllllllllllllll pal..!!


----------



## angel eyexx

adilshaikh348 said:


> ary yar ye b koi puchne ki bat he, dua krna or kia, wese mere lie dua krogi to tme b faida hoga u knw nek logon k lie duaen krni chaiye... and wah bai wah tmne a lvl kia he very nice!!!!! khair tmara koi nam he??? he to batado  #laugh


neik log hmare lye b dua krein tou acha hae....!!  nae mera koe naam nae  parntx ne naam he nae rkha   u can call me angel eyexx!!


----------



## WajeehBJ

@adil, dude is that confirmed? 
yar yaha per koi esa parhaku hai jisne plants or animal kingdom wala chapter prepare kia ho poora?  
yar mjhe chemistry ki tension hori hai. baki to sab set hai Alhumdulillah.


----------



## Dea khan

Best of luk PAKISTAN;-D


----------



## homealone

adilshaikh348 said:


> mene pucha wese abi abi l0l, acha zain wohi jisne muje fb pe add kia ryt????


in your dreamZZZ, nae mene add nahi kiya ............ nokia watever g!!!!!!!! lol#grin


----------



## shanikhan

adilshaikh348 said:


> yaaaar Allah hamesha acha krta he, bus hum hen jo hr cheez jaldi chahte hen chahe wo is waqt hamare lie better ho ya nhi!!!





fatima diya said:


> ahan.... well said..#yes ok ALLAH hafiz#happy best wishes 4 all candidates#happy





fairy queen said:


> awesome yrrr#laugh
> yeah m also njoying sardi n fb n flue...hahaha....
> parhan bs ab nai hta....ALLAH maalik hai...





WajeehBJ said:


> yar tum logon ke comments parh ke to or tension hogyi hai. LOL
> anyways, anyone has the info about the merit calculation formula so far?


Read the rules before posting! Moderator will delete your posts and could ban you!


----------



## WajeehBJ

ok buddies, kesa hua test?


----------



## fatima diya

WajeehBJ said:


> ok buddies, kesa hua test?


ap apna batayen..:happy:


----------



## Dea khan

Test was realy very dificult.the w0rst part was of chemistry...540 cAndidates appeared fr0m multan test centre...pe0ple do share y0ur sc0res after 5p.m.!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Dea khan said:


> Test was realy very dificult.the w0rst part was of chemistry...540 cAndidates appeared fr0m multan test centre...pe0ple do share y0ur sc0res after 5p.m.!


i didn't find it that difficult.......#wink

hmm.....letz see!}

is dere any quota fr punjab?#confused


----------



## Dea khan

H0nestly,uhs entry test was far easier than nts test...ol the best:-D


----------



## fatima diya

Dea khan said:


> H0nestly,uhs entry test was far easier than nts test...ol the best:-D


oh multan me to 2 centers banay thay?? total almost 600 thay??#sad


----------



## Dea khan

N0 idea...but pe0ple on this f0rum saying 5 seats for each pr0vince.! And are y0u a medical student? Mbbs/bds? C0llege?


----------



## fatima diya

Dea khan said:


> N0 idea...but pe0ple on this f0rum saying 5 seats for each pr0vince.! And are y0u a medical student? Mbbs/bds? C0llege?


i m pre medical studnt n i also appeard in this test..#happy n whts abt u??


----------



## Dea khan

N0 idea...but pe0ple on this f0rum saying 5 seats for each pr0vince.! And are y0u a medical student? Mbbs/bds? C0llege?


----------



## WajeehBJ

fatima diya said:


> ap apna batayen..:happy:


mera to acha hua Allah ka shukr hai. Fortunately, I didn't find it that difficult. 
English or physics to khel kood hi tha. LOL. 
yar no offence to anyone, but personally I don't think her province ki 5 seats ho sakti hain. Atleast Punjab will have more. Anyways, dil khush karney ko khyal acha hai. LOL.


----------



## WajeehBJ

ammmm, is it against the rules of the forum to post two consecutive posts? let me know and if it is, apologies in advance. 
so bhaio or behno, share ur scores? answer key is out. score score score?


----------



## Dea khan

My sc0re is 69
so n0 chance in fm&dc


----------



## aroosa333

WajeehBJ said:


> ammmm, is it against the rules of the forum to post two consecutive posts? let me know and if it is, apologies in advance.
> so bhaio or behno, share ur scores? answer key is out. score score score?


wats ur score?


----------



## aroosa333

Dea khan said:


> My sc0re is 69
> so n0 chance in fm&dc


i ve exactly da same score...DAMN!


----------



## Dea khan

Fatima u from multan ? And i'm repeater...i'l appear again in entry test 2012...INSHALAH!Wajiha v0t is ur sc0re?


----------



## Dea khan

Ar0sa h0w much in fsc and matric?


----------



## Dea khan

Adil,h0meal0ne,fairy queen,pkfatima,drhamnajaved where are y0u?.c0me on pe0ple,i'm anxi0usly waiting to kn0w ur sc0re!


----------



## aroosa333

Dea khan said:


> Ar0sa h0w much in fsc and matric?


91.29% matric
85% fsc federal board
but yaar merit will 50%fsc nd 50% test...
wats ur matric nd fsc score??


----------



## WajeehBJ

Dea khan said:


> Fatima u from multan ? And i'm repeater...i'l appear again in entry test 2012...INSHALAH!Wajiha v0t is ur sc0re?


its Wajeeh. LOL.  
Mine is 91 Alhumdulillah.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

BINGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO> pura 60 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#sad
hAAAhAAAAhAA#laugh

anatomy, physio & biochem parh k test diya, tu aisy hi hona tha...!
kiding.#rofl

ma Central Park Medikl coleg ma hi acha huo...........aisy panga nai lena chieya>

wht do u guyz say?#eek


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

WajeehBJ said:


> its Wajeeh. LOL.
> Mine is 91 Alhumdulillah.


MashaALLAH...........Gr8 yr! 

ALLAH kera Wajeeh tumhara hojiey.#happy


----------



## fatima diya

Dea khan said:


> Fatima u from multan ? And i'm repeater...i'l appear again in entry test 2012...INSHALAH!Wajiha v0t is ur sc0re?


yeah..) mine z 65 #sad


----------



## adilshaikh348

Dea khan said:


> H0nestly,uhs entry test was far easier than nts test...ol the best:-D


yar mera chemistry to worst hua tha.... damn yar bohat students the in karachi


----------



## adilshaikh348

fatima diya said:


> yeah..) mine z 65 #sad


ary sahi he yar theek he, test difficult tha thora sa, and u knw hmare to kafi out of course the jnka pta b nhi tha


----------



## adilshaikh348

WajeehBJ said:


> its Wajeeh. LOL.
> Mine is 91 Alhumdulillah.


very nice yar


----------



## adilshaikh348

Dea khan said:


> Adil,h0meal0ne,fairy queen,pkfatima,drhamnajaved where are y0u?.c0me on pe0ple,i'm anxi0usly waiting to kn0w ur sc0re!


yar me to answer key nhi dekhne wala, me just result check krunga tm sunao tmara kia he


----------



## pkfatima1992

Assalam o Alaikum guys. Hope you all did well.


----------



## pkfatima1992

Is the aggregate calculation according to 10, 40 ,50 rule?


----------



## adilshaikh348

pkfatima1992 said:


> Is the aggregate calculation according to 10, 40 ,50 rule?


yep!!!


----------



## pkfatima1992

well, i got 77 in today's test. and my aggregate acc to the 10-40-50 rule is 77.8. I am optimistic. InshAllah jo hoga behtar hoga. i tried.


----------



## pkfatima1992

are you sure about that? because i heard that its 50-50 fsc and nts. Please please confirm k 10-40-50 or 50-50


----------



## adilshaikh348

pkfatima1992 said:


> are you sure about that? because i heard that its 50-50 fsc and nts. Please please confirm k 10-40-50 or 50-50


yar esa e he of course


----------



## adilshaikh348

pkfatima1992 said:


> well, i got 77 in today's test. and my aggregate acc to the 10-40-50 rule is 77.8. I am optimistic. InshAllah jo hoga behtar hoga. i tried.


yar mera to bht kam hoga coz mera test bht khrb hua tha!!!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

pkfatima1992 said:


> are you sure about that? because i heard that its 50-50 fsc and nts. Please please confirm k 10-40-50 or 50-50


Pakistan ka her medikl clg. PMDC rules follow kerna kaliya bound ha, thts why according to rule 50,40,10 hi hona chieya.


----------



## fairy queen

yr i got 71......i dnt think so dat its gud one???


----------



## fairy queen

adilshaikh348 said:


> yar mera to bht kam hoga coz mera test bht khrb hua tha!!!


btao na yrrrr???


----------



## adilshaikh348

fairy queen said:


> btao na yrrrr???


yar i said k me check nhi krunga, jb result aaya tb dekha jaega bs Allah malik he jitne sahi hue jitne galat i dont regret i will be happy coz mene prep bilkul nhi ki tho #laugh


----------



## adilshaikh348

fairy queen said:


> yr i got 71......i dnt think so dat its gud one???


71 theek he yaaaar sahi he!!!


----------



## fairy queen

Dea khan said:


> Adil,h0meal0ne,fairy queen,pkfatima,drhamnajaved where are y0u?.c0me on pe0ple,i'm anxi0usly waiting to kn0w ur sc0re!


helloo dea......
yeah test ws so so....
i scored jst 71...
bt m happy 
cz i havnt did any prep..


----------



## adilshaikh348

Ok guys I might not post again, this may be my last post on this page! If it is so, then i say good bye to you all! it was wonderful to talk to u!


----------



## WajeehBJ

anas90 said:


> MashaALLAH...........Gr8 yr!
> 
> ALLAH kera Wajeeh tumhara hojiey.#happy


Thanx Adil and Anas. Wishing u guys the same. Infact all of u, InshaAllah sab acha hoga. Good luck.


----------



## fatima diya

adilshaikh348 said:


> ary sahi he yar theek he, test difficult tha thora sa, and u knw hmare to kafi out of course the jnka pta b nhi tha


pta nhi..#sad kia ho ga..#sorry


----------



## WajeehBJ

fatima diya said:


> pta nhi..#sad kia ho ga..#sorry


tumharey 71 hain? or fsc or matric?


----------



## red rose

kch bhi nai hoga, yahan se seat nai milne wali. likhwa lo mere se>>>.


----------



## red rose

wajeeh ke chances brighto bright hain.....
ALLAH kare is forum se koi tou fmdc jaye.


----------



## homealone

i got 91 0n 100


----------



## homealone

gud bye guyzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz,


----------



## amina khan

hi evry 1.. got 75 wd 79.7 agregate 4 kpk
any chances...
m veryy tenxd...#growl#growl#growl#growl#growl


----------



## Dea khan

Wao wajeeh,h0meal0ne..ur sc0re is perfect..! INSHALLAH u'l get admissi0n in fm&dc! I'l be trying next year.my aggregate is 76.9% acc0rding to 50,40,10 f0rmula and 77.1% acc0rding to 50,50 f0rmula...i hope to get admxn in amc in 2012 sesi0n...


----------



## Dea khan

Kpk stands f0r?


----------



## amina khan

WajeehBJ said:


> its Wajeeh. LOL.
> Mine is 91 Alhumdulillah.


greaaaaaaaattt wajih...#laugh#laugh
4rm which provice.. n watx aggregat frm 10 40 50???


----------



## Dea khan

Gud bye h0meal0ne and adil!


----------



## Dea khan

Punjab's merit is g0ing to be very high because number of students competing for seats are m0re than 5000...its a guess,and a wild one.l0lz


----------



## amina khan

Dea khan said:


> Kpk stands f0r?


KHAIBER PAKHTOON KHAW
jo previouslyy NWFP tha


----------



## Dea khan

Amina n0 need to get tensed! Stay calm.may ALLAH sh0wers u wid his c0untless blessings.Ameen!


----------



## Dea khan

Y0u certainly have a chance awaiting! Y0u are kpk d0miciled but living in lhr.ryt?


----------



## WajeehBJ

amina khan said:


> greaaaaaaaattt wajih...#laugh#laugh
> 4rm which provice.. n watx aggregat frm 10 40 50???


Thanx. 
my aggregate is 85% and I'm from Punjab. But still fingers crossed. Cause there a lot of people competing from Punjab.


----------



## amina khan

Dea khan said:


> Y0u certainly have a chance awaiting! Y0u are kpk d0miciled but living in lhr.ryt?


yupp dea.. m kpk domicild but liv in lhr..
n hopin soo...#baffled#baffled#baffled


----------



## amina khan

WajeehBJ said:


> Thanx.
> my aggregate is 85% and I'm from Punjab. But still fingers crossed. Cause there a lot of people competing from Punjab.


hummm but wajih 85 is simply awsm.. 85 se tav punjab mai wse b ho jata hai.. soo hope 4 d best.. (Y)
do pray 4 me.. thousandz ov peple 4rm kpk.. still


----------



## BlueSnow

Yr m too from punjab nd i hav got 78 marks nd my aggregrate iz 81.19% iz dere any chance 4 me in FMDC...??? #confused #confused #confused


----------



## fairy queen

homealone said:


> i got 91 0n 100


waaao u rockedddd


----------



## Dea khan

Pe0ple i heard dat nts includes only sciences while evaluating medikl candidates.the f0rmula they ad0pt is as f0ll0ws: add Y0ur bi0,chem,phy marks.divide dem by 600 and multiply it by 100.n0w multiply y0ur answer by 0.4.this is ur 40%fsc weitage.similary find ur mtrc percentage.and to find y0ur entry test % divide y0ur marks by 2...i heard pe0ple saying that nts is g0ing to evaluate us using this f0rmula. best of luk.


----------



## Dea khan

V0ts ur e.test sc0re pkfatima and fairy queen?


----------



## Dea khan

Any0ne of y0u having any idea regarding last merit f0r punjab pr0vince?


----------



## amina khan

oooooo us tarha tav aggregate kam banta ee mera... #growl#growl just out ov 600 se.. n any ideaa k kpk ka kitna merit hooga????/ m very very tesxd ..#growl#growl#growl mjse fr se woii bukxxxxx nai parhii parhii jaaaeen gi..#growl#growl#growl#growl#growl


----------



## homealone

ppl tell me ke nts me aik question kitne markx ka e..........


----------



## fatima diya

WajeehBJ said:


> tumharey 71 hain? or fsc or matric?


meray 65 han .. n metric me 945 n fsc me 985#roll


----------



## nohan

mairay khayal mein E test mein o.25 negative marking bhi ho gi aur 50 % NTS k 40% FSc k aur 10% matric k add ho k merit banay ga


----------



## adilshaikh348

Damn it! I just can't believe it mine is only 52


----------



## adilshaikh348

((((((((((((((((((((((

but actually i expected upto 50


----------



## Dea khan

Adil do y0u kn0w when nts g0na display fm&dc merit list? PleasE do reply! And adil ur sc0re is n0t dat bad...v0ts y0ur fsc and matrk sc0re? And u fr0m sindh na...merit must be l0w there.but in punjab,its n0t dat l0w..


----------



## Dea khan

Fm&dc is my last h0pe...0ne of my friend g0t admitted in AMC...it was a sh0ker f0r her and for me t0o0o0o0o...future is pr0mised to n0ne! :-( :-(


----------



## amina khan

Dea khan said:


> Fm&dc is my last h0pe...0ne of my friend g0t admitted in AMC...it was a sh0ker f0r her and for me t0o0o0o0o...future is pr0mised to n0ne! :-( :-(


dea u r 4rmm kpk... [email protected] appear for amc (ayub medical college)next year too... i missed the test dz year..dnt loose heart yar ALLAH g kabhi kisi ki mahnat zaya nai kartai...
n watx ur fmdc aggregate..


----------



## nohan

mine is 65
are we going to make aggregate like 50 percent e test and 40 percent FSc?


----------



## Dea khan

Thankx amina.m fr0m pnjab...and i meant Army medical k0lg..,simply Nust! Do give nust test next year.and my aggregate is 76.9 in fm&dc test,in uhs 78.54 and nust merit p0siti0n was 2968..my friend g0t admisi0n in AMC wid merit p0siti0n 1515 0n army reserved seat.and m still in waiting list my chances of geting admxn dis year are dull my c0nsistent failurez hd turned me into n0b0dy!


----------



## Dea khan

D0nt kn0w n0han! N0 one exactly kn0ws which merit f0rmula they are g0ing to ad0pt!


----------



## Dea khan

N0han y0u having any idea when nts g0na display fm&dc merit list? And h0w many seats are there f0r federal g0vernment empl0yees? Plz reply


----------



## adilshaikh348

Dea khan said:


> Adil do y0u kn0w when nts g0na display fm&dc merit list? PleasE do reply! And adil ur sc0re is n0t dat bad...v0ts y0ur fsc and matrk sc0re? And u fr0m sindh na...merit must be l0w there.but in punjab,its n0t dat l0w..


my matric is low only 614/850 and fsc 905/1100, yeah im from countryside... well merit list selection ka to kch pta nhi yaaaaaar anyways best of luck


----------



## WajeehBJ

Dea khan said:


> Thankx amina.m fr0m pnjab...and i meant Army medical k0lg..,simply Nust! Do give nust test next year.and my aggregate is 76.9 in fm&dc test,in uhs 78.54 and nust merit p0siti0n was 2968..my friend g0t admisi0n in AMC wid merit p0siti0n 1515 0n army reserved seat.and m still in waiting list my chances of geting admxn dis year are dull my c0nsistent failurez hd turned me into n0b0dy!


Dea I just wanted to say don't think ur a nobody yar. I mean come on, u can get in a medical school next year InshaAllah but please sustain ur self confidence. If you will feel this way people would do the same. U r only making things harder for yourself. Don't lose hope and confidence. Believe me, I can say that because this is the second time I'm appearing in the entry tests and haven't got in any of those so far cause I don't wanna study from a private one. So don't lose hope and keep in mind, failure is not a crime, but low aim is. As a matter of fact, u haven't failed anyways, u just didn't scored up to the mark and I'm sure u will improve InshaAllah. Khuda na khasta if u don't, even then Dea, u have faith in Allah right. Maybe there is something else thats much better for you. I might sound stupid, but to all who are repeating or will repeat or something, be very sure that this is what u are destined to do. Cause after all the hard work still if you find yourself unable to get into a medical school, maybe this isn't what ur destined to be. Maybe there is something better for you. Thats just another perspective. But the point is, in either ways, u are not a nobody. U r the hard worker whos not giving up. The only thing that matters is the hard work. Keep on working hard and leave the rest on Allah almighty. That was a nice lecture. LOLX. I don't know I just read the last line of ur comment and I wanted to say all this so I said.


----------



## adilshaikh348

Dea khan said:


> Fm&dc is my last h0pe...0ne of my friend g0t admitted in AMC...it was a sh0ker f0r her and for me t0o0o0o0o...future is pr0mised to n0ne! :-( :-(


oh no no no plz, nothin shud be last hope, u must try to survive yar dont worry we both are future doctors, now plz tell me that you won't give up and u'll keep trying and be happy yar God Bless u!


----------



## Dea khan

Very well said wajeeh! I'l INSHALLAH re-appear in ol e.tests,starting strait away fr0m aku...GOD bless y0u wajeeh,m w0rdless after reading ur p0st,h0nextly w0rdless!


----------



## Dea khan

I meant speechless...i wr0te w0rdless.my mistake


----------



## Dea khan

And thanks wajeeh again...! And i pr0miSe that i'l never lo0se h0pe...and will try again! Stay blessed wajeeh.Ameen! 
and thanks adil for y0ur enc0uraging w0rds! G0D BLESS Y0U TOO! Ameen


----------



## adilshaikh348

Dea khan said:


> And thanks wajeeh again...! And i pr0miSe that i'l never lo0se h0pe...and will try again! Stay blessed wajeeh.Ameen!
> and thanks adil for y0ur enc0uraging w0rds! G0D BLESS Y0U TOO! Ameen


you're always welcome!!!!#happy


----------



## Farhan khan

fmdc result out?


----------



## Dea khan

HmMmMm...h0w many seats are there f0r federal g0vernment empl0yees?


----------



## Dea khan

Yup,result is out,but merit list n0t displayed yet!


----------



## Dea khan

He has achieved succEss who has lived well,laughed often and l0ved much;who has gained the respect of intelligent men and da l0ve of little children;who has filled his niche and acc0mplised his task;who has left the w0rld better than he f0und it,whether by an impr0ved p0ppy,a perfect p0em or a rescued s0ul;who has never lacked appreciati0n of earth's beauty or failed to express it;who has l0oked f0r the best he had;wh0se life was an inspirati0n;wh0se m0ney is a benedicti0n


----------



## Dea khan

AMC admissi0ns cl0sed.ol seats filled..cudn't get admisi0n dis ear,will be trying again in 2012 sessi0n,INSHALLAH. Last merit was 1595 for bds,serving army perS0nels! Mine was 2968


----------



## nohan

actually dea i dont have any idea about the federal employes' seats buts each province has 5 reserved seats


----------



## amina khan

Dea khan said:


> Thankx amina.m fr0m pnjab...and i meant Army medical k0lg..,simply Nust! Do give nust test next year.and my aggregate is 76.9 in fm&dc test,in uhs 78.54 and nust merit p0siti0n was 2968..my friend g0t admisi0n in AMC wid merit p0siti0n 1515 0n army reserved seat.and m still in waiting list my chances of geting admxn dis year are dull my c0nsistent failurez hd turned me into n0b0dy!


oooooooo i c .. yar i also took nust test but didnt get selected dnt wrry fmdc waz mine alsoo 4th try,,, just belv on ALLAH yar.. dnt wryy...


----------



## sehar21v

result out . 
whats next? 
when will they ask for applications forms ? 
#confused


----------



## Dea khan

Sehar v0tz ur sc0re in nts test?


----------



## sehar21v

76 
@dea i heard 10 % seats are of fedral employes.


----------



## WajeehBJ

Dea khan said:


> And thanks wajeeh again...! And i pr0miSe that i'l never lo0se h0pe...and will try again! Stay blessed wajeeh.Ameen!
> and thanks adil for y0ur enc0uraging w0rds! G0D BLESS Y0U TOO! Ameen


u r welcome. I'm glad I could be of ur help. So wishing u the best of luck.


----------



## Dea khan

Thankx wajeeh! Thankx sehar!


----------



## pkfatima1992

Mera aik number kam ho gya #angry


----------



## pkfatima1992

My aggregate drops down to 77.83#sad#growl#frown#angry#confused#roll

Chalo mitti pao :happy:


----------



## WajeehBJ

pkfatima1992 said:


> My aggregate drops down to 77.83#sad#growl#frown#angry#confused#roll
> 
> Chalo mitti pao :happy:


u from Punjab Fatima?


----------



## Adeel Bukhari

*Guyz nd grlz*



WajeehBJ said:


> ammmm, is it against the rules of the forum to post two consecutive posts? let me know and if it is, apologies in advance.
> so bhaio or behno, share ur scores? answer key is out. score score score?


adeel iz here . . . Mine iz 88 . . . Let me know what u have got ?


----------



## pkfatima1992

WajeehBJ said:


> u from Punjab Fatima?


No ... I am not domiciled in Punjab


----------



## pkfatima1992

I just heard rumour of breakup of seats ... but since the total does not add up to 50, I am waiting for confirmation before I post them here


----------



## pkfatima1992

Heard another rumour that NTS will send the result to the FMDC today or tomorrow. The FMDC will issue application forms to qualifying students. Need confirmation ...


----------



## WajeehBJ

Adeel Bukhari said:


> adeel iz here . . . Mine iz 88 . . . Let me know what u have got ?


nice adeel... congratz... u from Punjab?


----------



## Dea khan

Any0ne of y0u c0mpeting against federal g0vernment empl0yes reserved seats? If,then ur aggregate please!


----------



## Dea khan

@adeel v0ts y0ur aggregate? And y0u fr0m multan?


----------



## fairy queen

adilshaikh348 said:


> oh no no no plz, nothin shud be last hope, u must try to survive yar dont worry we both are future doctors, now plz tell me that you won't give up and u'll keep trying and be happy yar God Bless u!


will u apply nxt year again???
i had 780 matric 894 fsc n 71 in fmdc.....n 80.10 in uhs..
n my chance is no where...

ye kia hai yrrrrrrrrrrr??


----------



## Dea khan

@fairy queen.Ofc0urse i'l apply next year again...i g0t 860 in matric(federal b0ard) 937 in fsc.i was 78.54% in uhs,and as i menti0neD in my earlier p0sts,my nust merit p0siti0n was 2968.i even applied in aku but c0uld n't sc0re well in sciences,so i wasn't sh0rtlisted.but its n0t the end of evrything.i always wanted to bec0me an army d0ct0r.its' v0t my parents' wanted me to becum...so why l0ose h0pe.what if we have failed dis year...we still have a chance.i kn0w v0t it feels like being a repeater but...!


----------



## Ammish Mike

I've got 74 in nts nd my aggregate acc. to 50,40,10 formula is 78 %..applied on punjab's domicile.. ane chance in fmdc :/ ??


----------



## WajeehBJ

yar abhi tak koi specially apply to ni na karna federal medical college ke lie?


----------



## Sajjad 01

how strange
grief
astonishing
993 in fsc
77% aggregate????


----------



## pkfatima1992

For sake of uniform result, in my opinion, the admission should be on the basis of Entry Test alone. If we see the UHS result, we see certain patterns. Students from certain boards appear to do better in matric and fsc than others. Islamabad is perhaps the worst. It has the tradition of awarding lowest marks among all the boards.

Across the board in Pakistan,there should be only one entry test and the admissions should be based on that.

You might recall that during a tv programme, certain female students came to complain that they got almost 1000 marks and could not even pass the entry test. The disparity needs to go. 

During an entry test, all the students answer the same questions in the same kind of environment at the same time ... probably this is the best way to look for talent.



Sajjad 01 said:


> how strange
> grief
> astonishing
> 993 in fsc
> 77% aggregate????


----------



## Dea khan

Are y0u t0king abt fbise,islamabd pk.fatima?


----------



## Dea khan

I left federal board only to sc0re well in fsc,but hardly survived in pnjab's rata system.n0w i realize it was n0t a g0od decisi0n to leave fbise!


----------



## pkfatima1992

What I am saying here is just my opinion, and I cannot quote hard black & white data in support of my argument.

Many students from Islamabad appear in FSc examination from other cities (as in your case as well) .. However, I have heard that most of such students head to cities in southern punjab where the scoring graph is higher than Islamabad.

Ratta system is a again a question mark? At the end of the day, it is upto the student how he or she prepares for the exam. However, based on the contents of FSc/ Matric texbooks compared against O/A Level text books, surely the style is different and again, affects the performance/ output of the student

Principal of a private medical college is a friend of my father. During the discussion, what he said supports my point of view. He said that it was extremely risky for medical colleges to select students on the basis of FSc results ... as he had witnessed very poor quality of standard among students who, otherwise, had scored very high. It was his opinion, that there should be ONLY ONE STANDARD ENTRY TEST for all students in Pakistan. He also said that an online computer based entry test would provide even better results



Dea khan said:


> I left federal board only to sc0re well in fsc,but hardly survived in pnjab's rata system.n0w i realize it was n0t a g0od decisi0n to leave fbise!


----------



## pkfatima1992

Yes .. while I mentioned Islamabad, it meant FBISE Islamabad



Dea khan said:


> Are y0u t0king abt fbise,islamabd pk.fatima?


----------



## Dea khan

@pk.Fatima..ur status states that u are a medical student,in which mdkl sch0ol are u studying?


----------



## pkfatima1992

I am studying in Shifa College of Medicine



Dea khan said:


> @pk.Fatima..ur status states that u are a medical student,in which mdkl sch0ol are u studying?


----------



## Dea khan

HmMmMmMmM! Then y0u sh0uldn't be w0rrying ab0ut fm&dc naAaAa


----------



## pkfatima1992

Studying at any government medical college is better than any private one (with the exception of Agha Khan)



Dea khan said:


> HmMmMmMmM! Then y0u sh0uldn't be w0rrying ab0ut fm&dc naAaAa


----------



## Dea khan

HmMmMm! V0t was y0ur nust merit p0siti0n?


----------



## pkfatima1992

NUST .... My name did not appear in the shortlist ... 



Dea khan said:


> HmMmMm! V0t was y0ur nust merit p0siti0n?


----------



## Dea khan

@pkfatima.hmMmMm!


----------



## fairy queen

Dea khan said:


> I left federal board only to sc0re well in fsc,but hardly survived in pnjab's rata system.n0w i realize it was n0t a g0od decisi0n to leave fbise!


yrrr federal board is so dashhhh..
my matric ws 92%780/850 with sgd board n fsc 894 fedral board...
is ne boht kam khrab kia...
yr i ws a repeatr so datsy...
m doing BS CHEM IN SGD UNI.my nust positon ws 2907...for virio it was 1011


----------



## pkfatima1992

For FMDC it is going to be close call because of very limited number of seats


----------



## Dea khan

Close call???


----------



## Dea khan

@fairyqueen.i agree.federal b0ard is n0 g0od.i g0t 453/525 in 9th and 407/525 in matric.i was sh0ked! So decided to change my b0ard...but cdn't adjust myself in pnjb b0ard!i really hate multan b0ard,but its a fact that fsc saved me fr0m t0tal failure!


----------



## Dea khan

@fairyqueen.atleast u are d0ing s0methng,i mean bs chem! L0ok at me,b0ring lyf,velay l0g s0rry f0r using punjabi


----------



## WajeehBJ

pkfatima1992 said:


> Studying at any government medical college is better than any private one (with the exception of Agha Khan)


You'd know better as u are currently a part of Shifa Fatima, but if I were you, I'd say with the exception of agha khan & Shifa. if one can afford that is.


----------



## allina

salam frndx ma agregate is 78%


----------



## WajeehBJ

allina said:


> salam frndx ma agregate is 78%


w.salam... nice...congratz... u from punjab?


----------



## Ali Butt

Hey guys... I got 66 marks in Fmdc test... and an overall aggregate of 75.14, m applyin on the federal govt. employees seats and my domicile is from islamabad! Can U help me suggesting how good are my chances of gettin in?


----------



## pkfatima1992

Right now it is difficult to say. After the UHS admissions, large number of candidates must be waiting ... the position will become clear during next week. NTS will furnish the results to FMDC and top scoring candidates in each category/ quota will be called for interview



Ali Butt said:


> Hey guys... I got 66 marks in Fmdc test... and an overall aggregate of 75.14, m applyin on the federal govt. employees seats and my domicile is from islamabad! Can U help me suggesting how good are my chances of gettin in?


----------



## BlueSnow

Guyz plx tell me if dere iz any chance for me......... m 4rm punjab 78 in nts, 937 in matric nd 915 in fsc........total agregate wid 50,40,10 iz 81.19..............iz dere any chance 4 me.....???? :'(


----------



## Dea khan

@ali butt.m also c0mpeting against federal empl0yes' reserved qu0ta..And my agregate is 76.9%,punjab d0miciled! Do y0u kn0w the exact number of seats available for the said qu0ta?


----------



## guleena

heyyy.......anyone 4m kpk???????????


----------



## adilshaikh348

.


----------



## Adeel Bukhari

i think . . . . . Nts playing with all of us .
. . . . Till , nts shows , no information about admision critaria , exact numbr of seats for each catagry and quota . . . . Whats iz thiz yarrrr . . . . . .


----------



## Adeel Bukhari

ya dea , i m 4rm MULTAN
. . . . . i got 88 in nts , 972 in fsc and 957 in matric . . . , but stil , i m not able to calculat my agrigat bcz nts does not show the admision critaria . . . . . But tell me , what u have got till now . . . .


----------



## Dea khan

@adeel bukhari..Well,by applying 50,40,10 my aggregate is 76.9% are u a medical student adeel?
And ur marks are superb


----------



## khushi

plz koi batayay ga merit list kb lage ga?


----------



## khushi

khushi said:


> plz koi batayay ga merit list kb lage ga?[/QUOTE does any body knows is there any seat for chitral?


----------



## Dea khan

I guess t0marr0w


----------



## amina khan

guleena said:


> heyyy.......anyone 4m kpk???????????


helooooooooooooo buddy.... me 4rm kpk... watx ur aggreate for fmdc.... 
thank GOD kove tav mila kpk ka....#grin#grin#grin


----------



## guleena

72.25


----------



## guleena

ooohhhh sorryyy........its 75.25


----------



## guleena

amina khan said:


> helooooooooooooo buddy.... me 4rm kpk... watx ur aggreate for fmdc....
> thank GOD kove tav mila kpk ka....#grin#grin#grin


#sorry sorrryyyy sorrrryyyy itx nt 72.25 itz 75.25


----------



## khushi

guleena said:


> 72.25


me also 4rm kpk distt chitral. aggregate 69.7#confused


----------



## guleena

khushi said:


> me also 4rm kpk distt chitral. aggregate 69.7#confused


any info abt merit list????????when wl be it displayed and uske liay tou forms sbmit nae karane???????????//#confused


----------



## amina khan

guleena said:


> 72.25


greaat yar... mine z 79.4 #sad
u 4rm which city???
kya peshawer n hazara division ki alag alag seats hongii???
m veryyyyyyy tensd yarrrrrrrr #growl#growl#growl


----------



## amina khan

guleena said:


> any info abt merit list????????when wl be it displayed and uske liay tou forms sbmit nae karane???????????//#confused


Yaarrr pahlaaii lisst tav lag jaeena fr pata lagai ga k kitnii seatss hain n kya merit no hai/......


----------



## amina khan

guleena said:


> #sorry sorrryyyy sorrrryyyy itx nt 72.25 itz 75.25


ohkk datss greaat...
kuch idea hai merit ka kpk kai???#shocked
n yar kya upper areas n hazara division ki alag alag seats hunge???#baffled
agar nahii tav fr tav sarai bachai peshawr se ee chalai jaengee#angry#angry#angry
datxx not gud na...
kpk meanzz 4rm all over kpk...#confused
m f4rm abbotabad having 79.4#growl
plzzzzzzzzzzzzz pray 4 me....#eek#eek


----------



## hamayun92

Adeel Bukhari said:


> ya dea , i m 4rm MULTAN
> . . . . . i got 88 in nts , 972 in fsc and 957 in matric . . . , but stil , i m not able to calculat my agrigat bcz nts does not show the admision critaria . . . . . But tell me , what u have got till now . . . .


alaaa mrks yar...calculate it by 50 40 10...plus apka domicile kahan ka hai??


----------



## pkfatima1992

*I dont think there is going to be distribution on the basis of cities, districts and divisions. The provincial quota has to be observed ,,, The only sub-provincial quota is Sindh, which is divided in Rural and Urban Sindh. Lets see how the seat breakup comes up.*



amina khan said:


> ohkk datss greaat...
> kuch idea hai merit ka kpk kai???#shocked
> n yar kya upper areas n hazara division ki alag alag seats hunge???#baffled
> agar nahii tav fr tav sarai bachai peshawr se ee chalai jaengee#angry#angry#angry
> datxx not gud na...
> kpk meanzz 4rm all over kpk...#confused
> m f4rm abbotabad having 79.4#growl
> plzzzzzzzzzzzzz pray 4 me....#eek#eek


----------



## pkfatima1992

Just a rumour ... something expected in about next two hours ... #confused


----------



## guleena

amina khan said:


> ohkk datss greaat...
> kuch idea hai merit ka kpk kai???#shocked
> n yar kya upper areas n hazara division ki alag alag seats hunge???#baffled
> agar nahii tav fr tav sarai bachai peshawr se ee chalai jaengee#angry#angry#angry
> datxx not gud na...
> kpk meanzz 4rm all over kpk...#confused
> m f4rm abbotabad having 79.4#growl
> plzzzzzzzzzzzzz pray 4 me....#eek#eek


great yarrr......apka agregate tou kafi acha hai!!!!!
kpk ka merit itna high nai jaega punjab ki tarah cx yahan per fsc mae itne xada marks nae aate........
aur i thnk k seats distribution jxt provinces ki basis pe hoge i mean districts etc ki basis pe nae.....
sure yar mae dua karunge aap bhe mere liay karen...............#cool


----------



## guleena

amina khan said:


> greaat yar... mine z 79.4 #sad
> u 4rm which city???
> kya peshawer n hazara division ki alag alag seats hongii???
> m veryyyyyyy tensd yarrrrrrrr #growl#growl#growl


m 4m mardan......
dnt be tense yar tension se kuch hoga tou nae bsss dua karo apne liay bhi aur baki sub k liay bhi.....:happy:


----------



## pkfatima1992

Rumour heard ... The shortlisted candidates will be announced around 2 or 2.30 PM today ....


----------



## pkfatima1992

The shortlisted candidates will be notified through the NTS website, so stay tuned for that ,,,


----------



## amina khan

mmmmm sooooooooooooooooooooooo scaaaaaaaareeeedddddddddddddd....
#growl#growl#growl#growl#growl


----------



## Dea khan

0o0o0o0oh..i can hear my heart beating at the rate of 1000times/sec!


----------



## hamayun92

No update yet.....


----------



## hamayun92

they will short-list candidates for interview?? will interview have any kind of weight-age or it would just be a formality?


----------



## Dea khan

@humayun92! W0ts ur aggregate?


----------



## hamayun92

wats ur dea???


----------



## WajeehBJ

yar merit list lagni kaha hai? nts ki website per hi na? federal ki apni to website ni na hai?


----------



## pkfatima1992

*Various types of quotas are there for admission in FMDC .. therefore, the candidates should be shortlisted on the basis of categories/ quotas they fall in. Quite a few candidates will fall into more than one quota ... like Government Servant and Punjab/ or ICT ... 

Lets keep our fingers crossed. I just checked ... my source said that I should wait for 3 pm .. result will be uploaded to NTS website
*


hamayun92 said:


> they will short-list candidates for interview?? will interview have any kind of weight-age or it would just be a formality?


----------



## pkfatima1992

We cant be sure about weightage of interview. Private medical colleges do have marks for interview (12.5%) but I dont think UHS had any marks for interview.

I think we can base our guess on the contents of UHS information .... the interview is a basic screening about attitude etc. If there is something really WRONG with the candidates, then the interview board can exercise its authority and refuse admission. However, such decisions are usually challenged in courts


----------



## aroosa333

kab ae gi merit lis??


----------



## Dea khan

This waiting is killing me


----------



## hamayun92

pkfatima1992 said:


> We cant be sure about weightage of interview. Private medical colleges do have marks for interview (12.5%) but I dont think UHS had any marks for interview.
> 
> I think we can base our guess on the contents of UHS information .... the interview is a basic screening about attitude etc. If there is something really WRONG with the candidates, then the interview board can exercise its authority and refuse admission. However, such decisions are usually challenged in courts


Thank you for explanation...wats ur nts score? and are you studying in shifa college of medicine?


----------



## hamayun92

No list.......!!!


----------



## pkfatima1992

What my source said about the time ... did not materialize!

... lets see what happens later in the day


----------



## Dea khan

@pkfatima.hmMmMmM!


----------



## nohan

No merit list on NTS website


----------



## mena1817

Dea khan said:


> Thankx amina.m fr0m pnjab...and i meant Army medical k0lg..,simply Nust! Do give nust test next year.and my aggregate is 76.9 in fm&dc test,in uhs 78.54 and nust merit p0siti0n was 2968..my friend g0t admisi0n in AMC wid merit p0siti0n 1515 0n army reserved seat.and m still in waiting list my chances of geting admxn dis year are dull my c0nsistent failurez hd turned me into n0b0dy!


yrr.... same here wid mee... my uhs merit woz 79.38,,, n i scord 64 in ntss,,, 3 ov my frnz r studyn in KE,,, one in AIMC, one in CMH, one in shareef, one in frontier,,, nd em da only one lft behindd... blv me... it feels really bad... bt still HOPES r high... cuz GOD loves us 70 times more dan our mum... n he has planned da best 4 us... have faith in HIM.. em sure ull get wt u want.. GUdLUCK #happy


----------



## pkfatima1992

Sorry about the rumour not materializing .... Now the last one I heard did not contain any interesting information ... "couple of days" is meaningless ...

So I will share whatever tangible I get hold of


----------



## Dea khan

@mena! ThAnkx! V0ts ur agregate in nts?


----------



## ammara rao

yaroooooooooo wht a quest????
kb lgi gi list?????


----------



## Dea khan

@amara,v0ts ur aggregate? We ol are very impatient!


----------



## amina khan

wat a hell z dz.... #angry#sad#angry#growl#angry


----------



## Dea khan

Stay calm..patience sh0uld be observed ppl!


----------



## ammara rao

my agrg8 z 78.8% n my marx in tst z 75 n in fsc 903


----------



## ammara rao

my agrg8 z 78.8% n my marx in tst z 75 n in fsc 903  n my uhs agrg8 z 80.9829


----------



## amina khan

Dea khan said:


> Stay calm..patience sh0uld be observed ppl!


yaaaaaaarrrr.. ab bass ooo gai hai .. sachiiii :'(


----------



## guleena

kisi k pas agr kuch info ho tou plx share kare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pkfatima1992

I think we all have the same bit of information ... i.e. to wait !!!



guleena said:


> kisi k pas agr kuch info ho tou plx share kare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guleena

bt akhir kb tak yarrrrrr????????????????#angry


----------



## abbottonian09

amina khan said:


> yaaaaaaarrrr.. ab bass ooo gai hai .. sachiiii :'(


aoa i am also from atd


----------



## Dea khan

The principal part of faith is patience.pray,pray & pray!


----------



## pkfatima1992

Has anyone watched "The Secret" .... Think positive, and the universe will re-align and re-arrange itself to make your wish come true ...

of course .. Pray, pray, pray 



Dea khan said:


> The principal part of faith is patience.pray,pray & pray!


----------



## amina khan

abbottonian09 said:


> aoa i am also from atd


helooo... watx ur aggregate..


----------



## Dea khan

@pkfatima.hmMmMmMm!


----------



## ammara rao

intihaaaaaa hogai intxar ki . . .
iiiiiii na khbr kch mrt list ki......


----------



## Dea khan

@amara rao...while waiting,y0u turned into a p0etess! Nice verse!
My cell isn't opening nts site...it reads server err0r,is it the case wid y0u pe0ple to0?


----------



## Dea khan

My urdu sir while paraphrasing ghazals used to qu0te "al intizar u ashadu minal maut' i.e wait=death! This truly depicts our current situati0n


----------



## guleena

Dea khan said:


> @amara rao...while waiting,y0u turned into a p0etess! Nice verse!
> My cell isn't opening nts site...it reads server err0r,is it the case wid y0u pe0ple to0?


try *nts operations home*


----------



## abbottonian09

amina khan said:


> helooo... watx ur aggregate..


mine is 76


----------



## ammara rao

#eek


Dea khan said:


> @amara rao...while waiting,y0u turned into a p0etess! Nice verse!
> My cell isn't opening nts site...it reads server err0r,is it the case wid y0u pe0ple to0?


----------



## ammara rao

same wth me


----------



## ammara rao

Dea khan said:


> @amara rao...while waiting,y0u turned into a p0etess! Nice verse!
> My cell isn't opening nts site...it reads server err0r,is it the case wid y0u pe0ple to0?


same wth me yr  ;( :'(


----------



## ammara rao

itx jxt killing man


----------



## ammara rao

umr-e-daraz mang k laye thy 4 din
2 arxo may kut gae 2 intxaaAAAaaaAAar may


----------



## spongebob13

Okay people Assalam o alaikum,
I just googled about fmdc and got to know about this thread and it forced me to make an id here. Well, I called NTS yesterday and they said they cant display the merit list cuz they asked fmdc to display the list on their site but fmdc asked them not to do so. So, the NTS man said 'hamen merit list k baray mein kuch nahin pata bibi, aap PIMS phone karke poochen'
I said okay and then called pims and there the pims wala guy said 'FMDC se hamara koi talluq nai hai wou cabonet division mein hai' and then he hung it up. And I went like ajeeb tamasha laga rakha hai. Then I again called NTS and told the same uncle what that pims guy said. Tou he said, acha beta aap rukiye main head-office se puchta hun agar kuch information mil paaye. Then I waited and he called me back and told k Head office bhi yehi kehraha hai k FMDC khud contact karega students ko kyunke unhon ne nts ko mana kardia hai merit list laganay ko.

P.s: dont curse me for making you all read such a long text and getting no good result but I played my part to be of any help.


----------



## ammara rao

@spongebob13
thx buddy..
i predict they uys must gonna do smthng unfair ....!!
wht u guyz think???


----------



## ammara rao

i predict they guys must gonna do smthng unfair ....!!
wht u guyz think???


----------



## amina khan

abbottonian09 said:


> mine is 76


mine z 79.4
yarrr koee umeed hai aapko????


----------



## spongebob13

I don


----------



## spongebob13

Maybe that could be tabhi they're not even informing ANYBODY about the list and prohibited nts too to do so :/ Pata nahin, jo hou sabke liye acha hou inshALLAH


----------



## ammara rao

Inshaa Allah bt it lo0k lyks tht thy jxt fulfil d 4mality ov tst
0thrwz thy av already decided tht 2 whom thy will allow adm


----------



## spongebob13

We cannot say that at this stage. I am so much tensed about my medical career I have not got admission anywhere(public sector med schools) here in Karachi and FMDC is my ONLY hope because I haven't given UHS test even. I want FMDC to be my med school otherwise I would be facing a year-loss


----------



## ammara rao

same here buddy 
4 me fmdc z lst hope otherwze i've 2 face a year loss too


----------



## spongebob13

Though I got admission in the private ones but obviously I dont want my parents to pay so much for me. The same amount could be used for some other good purpose. But now I am thinking that I should've chosen the private ones


----------



## ammara rao

i nvr wanna g0 4 pvt clg..


----------



## ammara rao

ka %age h tmhari sponge?


----------



## spongebob13

inter 80.5% hai. And FMDC score is 68!


----------



## spongebob13

Plus, we have just 2-3 seats from urban Sindh, as I heard. My hopes are getting down :/


----------



## ammara rao

k mine inter 903 n fmdc 75 score n agrg8 78.98%


----------



## ammara rao

sorry mine inter 903 marx nt 825


----------



## ammara rao

yr dnloose hope ho jae ga apka jxt pray


----------



## amina khan

yar sponge.. agar esaa ee tav fr tavv ye clg ee fraud ooa.. admissn k bad bhii bachuun koo rolain gai ee fr.. aga ye abhii se ee esaa kar rahai hain tav..


----------



## spongebob13

I think we should contact NTS islamabad directly. I am gonna do this tomorrow morning only. Had hai matlab intizaar ki bhi.
I am sharing the contact withh you. Sab apnay end se koshish karou shayad kuch information mil jaye.
Here it is:
NTS, Islamabad
+92 - 51 - 9258478-79


----------



## spongebob13

My brother was asking me to confirm about the college that Does it actually exist or not? Or are they just playing with the drop-out med students of the country.
I believe, this cant be cuz the ad for FMDC was in renowned newspapers of the country plus, the news was all over media and Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gillani was involved in the matter too. Unko pakra jayega agar aisa kuch hua. Hoga tou nai aisa kuch but we can expect anything in Pakistan :/


----------



## amina khan

spongebob13 said:


> My brother was asking me to confirm about the college that Does it actually exist or not? Or are they just playing with the drop-out med students of the country.
> I believe, this cant be cuz the ad for FMDC was in renowned newspapers of the country plus, the news was all over media and Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gillani was involved in the matter too. Unko pakra jayega agar aisa kuch hua. Hoga tou nai aisa kuch but we can expect anything in Pakistan :/


yupp ye bat tav hai..jab b dill mai fraud ki bat aatii eee tav esee bat se hosala oota hai.. wese 1st batch ko tav hameshaa eee qurbanii ka bakraaa banna eee partaa eee na...sooo juxt hope 4 d best...


----------



## ammara rao

u bth r ri8 sponge n amina
condition z jxt 2 w8 n watch#eek


----------



## mena1817

wot..?


----------



## mena1817

Dea khan said:


> @mena! ThAnkx! V0ts ur agregate in nts?


yr.. idk k method thek a ya nae.. jis se mai ne calculate kia a... 970 mtric... 929 fsc 64 nts (493 sciences) round about 74 percent


----------



## Adeel Bukhari

amara , sponge , n dea . . . . U al r ri8 but smthing wrong . . . Nts walu se kaha ja raha he k list display na karen aur na hi khud kuch show kr rahe hen , PIMS , jahan regular clases hona he , kehta he k hame pata nai . . . . I think . . . . Kya FMDC KA Admision cancel karne ka program to nahi . . . . . ? ? ? ?
Kya khayal he gulz n guyz . . . . . ? ? ? ?


----------



## ammara rao

thy guyz jxt playin wth our feelingz  h na adeel


----------



## anieka

plz tell me what'll be the seat distribution in fmdc


----------



## hamayun92

spongebob13 said:


> Okay people Assalam o alaikum,
> I just googled about fmdc and got to know about this thread and it forced me to make an id here. Well, I called NTS yesterday and they said they cant display the merit list cuz they asked fmdc to display the list on their site but fmdc asked them not to do so. So, the NTS man said 'hamen merit list k baray mein kuch nahin pata bibi, aap PIMS phone karke poochen'
> I said okay and then called pims and there the pims wala guy said 'FMDC se hamara koi talluq nai hai wou cabonet division mein hai' and then he hung it up. And I went like ajeeb tamasha laga rakha hai. Then I again called NTS and told the same uncle what that pims guy said. Tou he said, acha beta aap rukiye main head-office se puchta hun agar kuch information mil paaye. Then I waited and he called me back and told k Head office bhi yehi kehraha hai k FMDC khud contact karega students ko kyunke unhon ne nts ko mana kardia hai merit list laganay ko.
> 
> P.s: dont curse me for making you all read such a long text and getting no good result but I played my part to be of any help.


I visited nts headquarters too, but they said pims walon ko pata hai, and pims main para-medical staff ki strike hai, pata nai kya scene hai wahan mjhay koi info nai mili!! 
they cant just play with our future, agar merit p seats distribute na huin, we will move into court....
so dont worry guys !! ...chill karo


----------



## hamayun92

anieka said:


> plz tell me what'll be the seat distribution in fmdc


acccording to my info...5 for federal, 5 for federal govt servants, 20 for punjab and 5 each for other provinces plus fata....wats ur score?


----------



## hamayun92

spongebob13 said:


> I think we should contact NTS islamabad directly. I am gonna do this tomorrow morning only. Had hai matlab intizaar ki bhi.
> I am sharing the contact withh you. Sab apnay end se koshish karou shayad kuch information mil jaye.
> Here it is:
> NTS, Islamabad
> +92 - 51 - 9258478-79


This number is always busy!! :\


----------



## ammara rao

yeah v ri8 hamayun


----------



## Dea khan

Ppl try c0ntacting fm&dc directly.0519260142.i tried but they aint picking my call


----------



## hamayun92

kisi nay random roll numbers daal k chk keya hai k logo k kya score hai generally?


----------



## amina khan

koeeeeeeeee infoooooooooooooooo?????
its tooooooooooooooo much yaaaaaaaaarrrrr..
abb orrr nai hooota ....


----------



## sayedhaseeb

guyX keep wating kCh ata pta nAi


----------



## sayedhaseeb

nd seats r nt cnfrm k 50 hy (official info)


----------



## hamayun92

Log In | Facebook
Guys join this group on facebook~


----------



## hamayun92

Facebook Groups | Facebook 298778623502449/


----------



## ammara rao

kaisa group hamayun gruop ka link snd kro
n han main ne random chk kye thy mstly stdnts l 50's n 60's may hn bht kum k 70+ may hn


----------



## anieka

hamayun92 said:


> acccording to my info...5 for federal, 5 for federal govt servants, 20 for punjab and 5 each for other provinces plus fata....wats ur score?


why n't 10 4 islamabad?fdral wale her jaga chaki ku peeste hai!#sad


----------



## sayedhaseeb

facebook pe grp bana lo koi issi thread ka


----------



## amina khan

anieka said:


> why n't 10 4 islamabad?fdral wale her jaga chaki ku peeste hai!#sad


yaaarrr just islamabad ee nai baki provinces ka b yahii hall ee except punjab.. punjab ko jo 25 dai daii hain.. n kpk ko just 5...#angry#angry#angry


----------



## amina khan

sayedhaseeb said:


> nd seats r nt cnfrm k 50 hy (official info)


haseeeb u r als 4rm kpk.. watxx ur score n aggregate
n buddy seats 50 he hain.. i hav confirmed maselv 4rm PMDC site... itx 50 #angry#angry


----------



## hamayun92

Log In | Facebook
Join guys..
LOGIN jo araha hai click on it...group open ho jaye ga!!


----------



## sayedhaseeb

amina khan said:


> yaaarrr just islamabad ee nai baki provinces ka b yahii hall ee except punjab.. punjab ko jo 25 dai daii hain.. n kpk ko just 5...#angry#angry#angry


yr seat dstrbution abi confirm nai hy naW or ye jo ap logo bta rhy ho ye official nai hy #dull


----------



## sayedhaseeb

amina khan said:


> haseeeb u r als 4rm kpk.. watxx ur score n aggregate
> n buddy seats 50 he hain.. i hav confirmed maselv 4rm PMDC site... itx 50 #angry#angry


my score 67 nd agregate 74 #grin


----------



## anieka

i agree amina but baqi provinces k liye government sectr mai bht med colgz hai frral k domicile holder ka na to koi colg hai or na hi seats zaida hai. ab is havai mehl ka hal daikhe koi yaha b wohi rona hai


----------



## Ammish Mike

amina khan said:


> yaaarrr just islamabad ee nai baki provinces ka b yahii hall ee except punjab.. punjab ko jo 25 dai daii hain.. n kpk ko just 5...#angry#angry#angry


Yaar aap punjab ki population b to dkho na  ..

Nd guys my father contacted fmdc and they told him k final merit list vl b dispatched on 16th January 2012, i.e. Monday...


So goodluck to all guys there.. Jin ka hojata hai well n good...jinka nahi hota try harder next tym  Inshallah hojae ga..Allah sb ko kamyab kre..Ameen!!


----------



## Dea khan

Ameen!


----------



## hamayun92

Ammish Mike said:


> Yaar aap punjab ki population b to dkho na  ..
> 
> Nd guys my father contacted fmdc and they told him k final merit list vl b dispatched on 16th January 2012, i.e. Monday...
> 
> 
> So goodluck to all guys there.. Jin ka hojata hai well n good...jinka nahi hota try harder next tym  Inshallah hojae ga..Allah sb ko kamyab kre..Ameen!!



ameen.....


----------



## spongebob13

yayyy shukar. Atleast Monday ko ayegi list yeh pata tou chala


----------



## spongebob13

Goodluck to all


----------



## spongebob13

Whos admin of the facebook page? I have sent group joining request there. Kindly approve. (Dia Zehra)


----------



## Adeel Bukhari

To all member of this site . . . . . All gulz n boyz . . . . . I would like to share an idea , , , frnds , , , , jesa k apko pta he k uhs ne apna critaria about admision , chang kar diya he . . . . .50 , 40 , 10 instead of 70,30 . . . . . So i wil make a facebok page for d courg nd vot for 70,30 . . . . . . At this giv ur vot in favour of 70,30 or 50 ,40,10
so what u think . . . . Plz tel me . . . . . Hury up comment on it


----------



## pkfatima1992

Interesting discussion and speculation going on ... 

I am afraid to share some info, because last time I shared a rumour about display of list, it did not turn out that way ... 

Considering the magnitude of the "BIG RUMOUR", I think you should try to think positive. InshaAllah, I will share the rumour once I know a bit more about it. 

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## hamayun92

Adeel Bukhari said:


> To all member of this site . . . . . All gulz n boyz . . . . . I would like to share an idea , , , frnds , , , , jesa k apko pta he k uhs ne apna critaria about admision , chang kar diya he . . . . .50 , 40 , 10 instead of 70,30 . . . . . So i wil make a facebok page for d courg nd vot for 70,30 . . . . . . At this giv ur vot in favour of 70,30 or 50 ,40,10
> so what u think . . . . Plz tel me . . . . . Hury up comment on it


Log In | Facebook
Adeel join this group ...!


----------



## Dea khan

N0t at al geting y0ur fb log in idea humayun?


----------



## hamayun92

Dea khan said:


> N0t at al geting y0ur fb log in idea humayun?


Log In | Facebook
click on the link above group will open


----------



## Dea khan

@humayun.acpt my request(sara shazadi)


----------



## adilshaikh348

Adeel Bukhari said:


> To all member of this site . . . . . All gulz n boyz . . . . . I would like to share an idea , , , frnds , , , , jesa k apko pta he k uhs ne apna critaria about admision , chang kar diya he . . . . .50 , 40 , 10 instead of 70,30 . . . . . So i wil make a facebok page for d courg nd vot for 70,30 . . . . . . At this giv ur vot in favour of 70,30 or 50 ,40,10
> so what u think . . . . Plz tel me . . . . . Hury up comment on it


buddy u can join me as an admin of my page. its quite new one... we can make it better if u want????

my fb id is
Adil Shaikh | Facebook


----------



## Adeel Bukhari

adil and hamayun , i hav snt request for approval . . . . Accept it to do more


----------



## Adeel Bukhari

its so funny . . . . We al r unable to do exept waiting . . . . . . .
Hahahahahaha


----------



## Adeel Bukhari

i heard frm my beliveable resource . . . . Marit list wil b displayd at 16 jan 2012 . . . . . . But i dont know , how much it would be a true rumour . . . . . . So kep w8ing till 16 jan


----------



## Adeel Bukhari

jesa k kuch frnds ne fb id show kr de he to me bhi ap sub ko muje fb pe join karne ki requst karta hn . . . . .
Join me if u can . . . . !
My facebook ID Iz
Adeel Bukhari Adeel Bukhari | Facebook


----------



## adilshaikh348

Adeel Bukhari said:


> its so funny . . . . We al r unable to do exept waiting . . . . . . .
> Hahahahahaha


l0l,. accepted, tell me when u come online okz


----------



## Ayesha rehman

plz tell me about the weightage of fsc nd matric?


----------



## abbottonian09

amina khan said:


> mine z 79.4
> yarrr koee umeed hai aapko????


kuch kaha nai ja sakta Allah ke zat se durr kuch nai ha App b dua kare sab k lie aur me b karta hou jo b ho sab k haq me bahtar ho 
but as for as my personal opinion is concerned i don t think that result for kpk won t b too high
so please pray 4 urself me and all others


----------



## pkfatima1992

Weightage is supposed to remain the same Entry test 50, FSc 40, Matric 10



Ayesha rehman said:


> plz tell me about the weightage of fsc nd matric?


----------



## Adeel Bukhari

i think . . . . Waigtag wil be same , 50, 40 , 10 frnd . . . .but none can tel da exect waitag frnd


----------



## Dea khan

I so hope dat things might turn in favour of us dis tym,instead of being against us ol da times.wish u ol best of luck...


----------



## S.S.M haq

*fmdc merit list*

does anyone has any information regarding merit list of fmdc...??#confused


----------



## biya

salam...anybodyy knw abt da weightage?????


----------



## taaniya

any 1 here 4rm ajk?


----------



## Adeel Bukhari

@biya . . . I think da weitag wil be 50 , 40 , 10 . . . But exect weitag ka kisi ko bhi pata nahi yahan . . . Weitag critaria ka to kal he pata chal skta he bcz i m heard frm believabe resourc dat the merit list be displayed tomoro 16 jan ,may be , , nd may not be . . . Its a rumour


----------



## Adeel Bukhari

sponge , pkfatima . . . Share da letst info about merit list . . . . If u have


----------



## Adeel Bukhari

@s.s.m haq . . . Frnd , i think , list wi displayd tomoro . . . .l


----------



## pkfatima1992

*I have heard the same news about merit list on Jan 16 ... 

However, I heard another rumour (think positive about it .. it's HUGE) ... I just want confirmation from a secondary source ... if it is true, most of you will jump ... and remaining will jump harder, and hit the ceiling

Sabar ka phal meetha hota hai ... Be patient ... Pray .. and think positive#laugh#happy:happy:
*


Adeel Bukhari said:


> sponge , pkfatima . . . Share da letst info about merit list . . . . If u have


----------



## afatima

IS ANY1 OF U KNW WHERE THE MERIT LIST WILL B DISPATCHD???????


----------



## spongebob13

Merit list will be displayed today on NTs website but time is not confirmed plus there is a chance of increase in the number of total seats to 100 (the latter is just a rumour, not at all confirmed)




Adeel Bukhari said:


> sponge , pkfatima . . . Share da letst info about merit list . . . . If u have


----------



## afatima

#happy #shocked #cool #roll #happy


----------



## Dea khan

H0nestly sp0nge? Agar ye hua t0u bohat acha h0ga..pk fatima share ur rum0ur please!


----------



## pkfatima1992

*Rumour update ... Merit list highly unlikely to be displayed today or even tomorrow.

My BIG RUMOUR ... SpongeBob has already let the cat out of the bag. I have not received reconfirmation of information ... but the delay is because of possibility of increase in number of seats to 100 .... 
*


spongebob13 said:


> Merit list will be displayed today on NTs website but time is not confirmed plus there is a chance of increase in the number of total seats to 100 (the latter is just a rumour, not at all confirmed)


----------



## afatima

yes pkfatima plzzz....hurrryy


----------



## afatima

#happy


----------



## spongebob13

somebody please call FMDC  or send me their number. I dont have their number


----------



## Dea khan

0519260142


----------



## Dea khan

@afatma.v0tx ur nts sc0re and d0micile?


----------



## S.S.M haq

My score is 82 nd Karachi domicile. Does anyone know quota of Sindh...??#confused


----------



## WajeehBJ

merit list has been uploaded on nts website... but seriously, what kind of merit list is this? its more like the list of all students along with their marks....


----------



## spongebob13

federal Medical and Dental College, Islamabad Merit List 2012
..:: NTS ::..


----------



## spongebob13

FMDC MERIT LIST 2012
..:: NTS ::..


----------



## Dea khan

Yup,v0t next? Vese mra chnce ha e nae! Mrt lst daikh kay dachka laga


----------



## BlueSnow

yr nw whts next...??? merit num tu de dya bt agay ka tu kch btaya he nae k kia hoga... if u hav any info regarding dis share plxxx... m 4rm pnjb wid merit no 33... plx tell me iz dere any chnce 4 me...???#dull


----------



## S.S.M haq

I can't believe my merit no. is 1 in sindh urban..#laugh


----------



## spongebob13

list uploaded on nts. CHECK ppl. And congrats to those who have got in!


----------



## pkfatima1992

*dhatt....#frown*


----------



## pkfatima1992

Breaking News .... Seats not being increased 


Status of news "authentic rumour"


----------



## hamayun92

pkfatima1992 said:


> Breaking News .... Seats not being increased
> 
> 
> Status of news "authentic rumour"




Hope this rumor turns out to be false!! and seats are increased!!
Do you have any info about open merit!! ?? 
No merit list has been displayed for it!? 
And seats for FCT?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## sehar21v

hea ppl ..wts next now..my merit number is 47 on FCT ..is there any chance. ? #confused


----------



## pkfatima1992

originally 6 seats each for ICT and FG Employees each were rumoured for allocation from total strength of 50. No official confirmation to this effect is available. Remaining seats i.e. 38 are supposed to be divided on the basis of provincial quotas. 

I guess you guys should keep your fingers crossed for official announcement.

As far as I am concerned, it seems that I am staying in Shifa College of Medicine ... No regrets!


----------



## hamayun92

pkfatima1992 said:


> originally 6 seats each for ICT and FG Employees each were rumoured for allocation from total strength of 50. No official confirmation to this effect is available. Remaining seats i.e. 38 are supposed to be divided on the basis of provincial quotas.
> 
> I guess you guys should keep your fingers crossed for official announcement.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, it seems that I am staying in Shifa College of Medicine ... No regrets!


Only 6 seats for ICT!!


----------



## hamayun92

Pkfatima: any information when will Seats officially announced!! 
and come on Shifa is a good college, I got selected in it last year but couldn't join it!!
So dont lose hope!! Everything is for good!


----------



## amina khan

koe bataaaaaeee ga kaaaii kpk ki seatsss kitniiiiiii hain... m on 14th .. plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz koe bata daiiiiiii....
kya wakae seats 100 hain.........
plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz koeeeeeee bataaaaa doooooooo...#growl#growl#growl


----------



## pkfatima1992

*Well, I hope my "rumour" proves to be wrong and I hope everyone of you gets accommodated in FMDC.

I feel bad that rumours give rise to hopes and promote speculation, and everyone would be happy if the decision making is done in time.

*


hamayun92 said:


> Hope this rumor turns out to be false!! and seats are increased!!
> Do you have any info about open merit!! ??
> No merit list has been displayed for it!?
> And seats for FCT?
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## pkfatima1992

*It does not seem to be fair that the only public medical institution in the capital has only limited number of seats. However, looking at the situation, geographically Islamabad is located in Punjab ... and since students with ICT domicile are accommodated in UHS Punjab, it is only fair that Punjab is accommodated too.

.. Regarding other provinces, people from all over Pakistan work in the capital, and they need to be accommodated too ... so the quota system is followed.

I had high hopes of joining FMDC too .. but as it turned out, I am way down in the list of ICT as well as FG lists ... 
*


hamayun92 said:


> Only 6 seats for ICT!!


----------



## amina khan

matlub seats increase honai ka koe chance nai???????


----------



## Adeel Bukhari

Dear friends . . . . There iz no chance about numbr of seats being increased . . . Merit list of finaly selected candidates wil be shown very soon but fmdc itself contact with eligible candidates by showing call laters as soon as posible . . . Congratulation to those . . . .who have got in . . . . You all can collect ur chance to be a part of fmdc according to the plane division of seats as per laid down quota
1- ict and fgemployes 5,5 for both
2-15 for panjab (may be 20)
3- 5, 5 for other three provinces kpk , sindh(urban , rural) , baluchistan , ajk , fata. . . Itz a rumour thats iz most expected to be used for selection . . . I will share more latest info regarding next schedule as soon as posible . . . .


----------



## Adeel Bukhari

frnds , as u know after viewing merit list ,about panjab . . . There r only 15 or 20 seats but no. Of studentz for these limited seats iz nearly equal to 4000. . . I was not exptecd for thats frnd my merit numbr got down to under 40 . . . . What a compition there frnds . . . Same situation for other catigary . . . We all are lol )DP


----------



## Adeel Bukhari

To all ,including me, dont loose ur heart . . . , study and hard work, keep it up until u get ur goal . . . . We all are future doctors frnds . . . We cant do exept hard work and duaa . . . Bcz , we all r helpless before the will of ALMIGHTY ALLAH . . . . BE HAPPY YAR


----------



## Adeel Bukhari

frnds . . . Matti pao aede utta (fmdc pe) aur take a gud tyari for uhs entrance test 2012 . . . Insha ALLAH , we would be able to make a seat for ourself from 2800 seats not from 50 . . . . But next year , i mean 4 ,2013 session for fmdc seats wil be 200 . . . . But its all depend our preparation for test . . . . Hurry up frnds


----------



## pkfatima1992

*"Breaking News" .... Nothing new today #frown*


----------



## abbottonian09

amina khan said:


> koe bataaaaaeee ga kaaaii kpk ki seatsss kitniiiiiii hain... m on 14th .. plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz koe bata daiiiiiii....
> kya wakae seats 100 hain.........
> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz koeeeeeee bataaaaa doooooooo...#growl#growl#growl


to be realistic there r no chances


----------



## Dea khan

Kea k0i bata sakta hai kay uhs ka syllabus voi raega 4 year 2012 jo 2011 me tha?


----------



## Adeel Bukhari

@dea, i think , uhs syllabus will remain same as 2011s . . . But apptitude will includ in next uhs test 2012 . . .


----------



## Adeel Bukhari

i heard a rumour about uhs next year admission critaria . . . . It will be 70 % UHS Entry Test & Only 30 % F.Sc . . . 
But I Dont Know , How MUCH it will Be a true Rumour . . . . .


----------



## Dea khan

HmMmMm!


----------



## afatima

dear scholars...if u hv any ltst info ABOUT UHS 2012 E T keep shrng (excpt RUMORZ) BCS THEY R VERY HPEFUL...#rofl #cool


----------



## SHEERO_YAR

seats are 100 hogaye..kia ye news sacchi hai?


----------



## S.S.M haq

when call letters will be issued??? whether by nts or fmdc itself?


----------



## 1947

any news ithnk seats are 100 till wait and watch......
n no one gets 92 ur forums some person were saying............


----------



## zuha

okay if u guys dont know FMDC falls under cabinet division!i was as hopeless as all of you but then i found this number which apparently is fmdc's office number so u guys flood them with as many calls as u can make so that they are forced to start the college ASAP and post in whatever new u find from them here please!

As far as i know the seats have been increased from 50 to 100 hence the delay .. the fee is rumored to be around 20 000 per year and the college will start round about end of feb i'll post their number at the end of this post but please please please call them as many times as possible so that they know that we really want it to start already!!!

FMDC : 051 9255802


----------



## BlueSnow

40 seats 4 punjab students nd fee is about 18000/year...


----------



## ramsha ali

how many seats are reserved for ICT? and federal gov. employees children?


----------



## Adeel Bukhari

dear . . . Da further proces 4 admision iz stoped by administration of colg till april . . . After april , further proces wil start again . . .


----------



## taaniya

oho...wpt is dis?is it true?


----------



## DANNY.777

Adeel Bukhari said:


> dear . . . Da further proces 4 admision iz stoped by administration of colg till april . . . After april , further proces wil start again . . .



How do u know????


----------



## DANNY.777

HOW DO U KNOW????????/


----------



## zuha

i just called them today and they said they're working on it and that call letters will be issued by the end of feb IA


----------



## arshad38

Saturday, February 11, 2012 

Islamabad
The federal capital’s first government medical college is set to enrol first batch of 100 MBBS (Bachelor of Medicine and Bachelor of Surgery) students after the medical education watchdog doubled seats for the course of late.
In April last year, Pakistan Medical and Dental Council recognised Federal Medical and Dental College before giving it the mandatory green light to admit 50 MBBS students for the 2012 session.
Earlier, on February 6 it sanctioned permission for increase of seats to 100 in line with the recommendations of its inspection team, which found the college’s educational, teaching and clinical training facilities and standards, as well as availability of financial resources within acceptable limits.
In June last year, the prime minister inaugurated FMDC, which is affiliated with the country’s premier Quaid-i-Azam University and has the city’s premier Pakistan Institute of Medical Sciences as attached teaching hospital.
According to a relevant official, admission will be offered to the first 100 candidates on the merit list prepared after the holding of a written test by the public sector National Testing Service and in line with the government-approved quota for provinces, Federally Administered Tribal Areas, Azad Jammu and Kashmir, and Gilgit-Baltistan. Some seats are reserved for candidates with Islamabad’s domicile.
More than 100 professors, associate and assistant professors and demonstrators with teaching experience of anatomy, physiology, psychology, biochemistry, internal medicine, pharmacology and other disciplines have been hired for the college located in Chak Shahzad, while besides PIMS, the college is also attached to a 200-bedded non-teaching hospital, Federal General Hospital, close at hand. The hospital is on the erstwhile premises of National Institute of Health’s Allergy Centre.


----------



## MastahRiz

Adeel Bukhari said:


> dear . . . Da further proces 4 admision iz stoped by administration of colg till april . . . After april , further proces wil start again . . .


Please read our forum rules. Typing like this is not allowed and your posts will get deleted if you don't stop using shorthand. Thanks.


----------



## Adeel Bukhari

@MastahRiz , ok sir , i will try my best to follow the rules for post in this forum , specialy for short hand mistakes . . . THANK YOU , for inform me . 
ADEEL BUKHARI


----------



## S.S.M haq

Nice they have increased seats..but when shall they start the classes and send call letters it is already v.v.late..


----------



## morechocolate

Has anyone else received following text via cellphone?? I am typing the message word for word ...
'Your name is provionaly included in the first merit list and admission will be on the verification of the original documents and medical fitness. you must bring with you the originaldocument ie matric.Fsc.domicile.ID card alongwith 5 photographs, Rs. 24000 college fee (Rs. 34000 for hotel fee ) and one completeset of photocopies. You are requested to report FMDC at 10.00 am on 22.2.2012.' 

Can anyone confirm that they have received this text?


----------



## morechocolate

The message came from this no. 030052375230


----------



## S.S.M haq

Are u going today? i can't manage to go and collect my original documents in one some hours..what may happen if I wont attend it?/


----------



## morechocolate

In islamabad now. But the message was very short notice. was expecting a call letter or an actual call, not a sms one day before. Also, can anyone tell me if this news about appearance made it to the internet and I missed it???


----------



## S.S.M haq

you have joined then..gud


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

FINAL merit list of FMDC for 100 seats:

http://www.nts.org.pk/NTSWeb/FMDC_1Jan2012_Merit/FMDC_1Jan2012_Merit.pdf


----------



## Artie

Does anyone know about when the test will be for this year?


----------



## abbottonian09

last year it was in december but this time it will probably be in octuber or nov


----------



## jamal

FMDC (*Fedrel* medical n dental college)

Introduced last year for first time i.e. 2011

Affiliated with PIMX isb,,,,

*Seats* allocation
• Merit 06
• Punjab 40
• Sindh R 09
• Sindh U 06
• KPK 09
• Balochistan 05
• Gilgit Baltistan 02
• FATA 02
• AJK 02
• Islamabad Capital Territory 10
• Federal Government Employees 09

*Form* for test available at..:: NTS ::..

Lst date to apply 2nd oct,2012
Test date 21st October,2012

*TEST* pattern
Total marks are 100 in test
there are four sections in test 
Phy 30 questions
Chem 30 questions
Bio 30 questions
English 10 questions,,,

TIME for test=90-100 mints

NO NEGATIVE marking,,,,

test wil b most probably based on punjab txt books

*WEIGHTAGE* to the credentials
Matric/equivalent 10%
HSSC/lntermediate(Pre- medical)/equivalent- 40%
Entry Test 50%


----------



## jamal

I have uploaded the complete paper of NTS 2009 .This would give you an idea as FMDC is also an NTS paper.Here is the paper in following thread.

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...ical-dental-college-entrance-exam-2012-a.html

I hope this would hellp you.#yes Inshallah


----------



## jamal

Key of FMDC 2013 is uploaded ..:: NTS ::..

- - - Updated - - -

Key of FMDC 2013 is uploaded http://nts.org.pk/_Ops_Sec/Test&Projects/Results/FMDC_10Nov2013_Keys/FMDC_10Nov2013.htm


----------

